# DIRECTV HD DVR is Slowwwwwwwwww



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

I know I'm new here. I love this website -- been reading it for a couple years and finally decided to sign up so I could post. I'm a big Directv fan -- over 10 years been a loyal customer but I have to vent some frustration over the speeds of these HD DVR's.

Please explain why I press the guide button and it takes sometimes up to 10 seconds to display. Then when I decide I want to put in a channel number it sometimes doesn't take it or forgets the 2nd out of the 3 digits I pressed. I keep getting that similar sounding TIVO error boink. I don't typically complain, but why is this an issue?

I have both HR22's and 23's and experience the same problems frequently on all of them. Why such a delay? Shouldn't this be the number one priority to rectify in a software update?

My buddy has the D12-700 (yes it's a standard receiver, but shouldn't be an excuse) and it's wonderful because he experiences no delay. It's the same looking platform, remote and Dtv box so I don't understand it.

My old Tivo DVR's had none of these problems. Honestly, I can't think of any other 21st century comparable device that has these delays. 

Okay, I'll stop venting but someone has to feel my frustration and agree that this is unacceptable based on the fees, contracts, and technology we have available.

Will this ever be fixed or will I have to wait for the new HD TIVO in 2010?


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Mark,

I know that there is always software upgrades being released. Im not sure if you already received the latest update but I also have the HR22 and HR23 and the those issues went away. I also encourage you to post in the issues thread so that maybe enough of these issues gets posted so Directv can put it as a top priority.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

Larry,

Thanks for the reply and info about the issues thread. I do have the updated software that includes the faster starts and double play on all my receivers, but still experience these issues.

M


----------



## Jlg (Sep 11, 2006)

For me, this last update is causing the problem. Call and register a complaint. The only way something will happen is if enough people complain. Not in this forum, actually pick up a phone and tie up a tech. Let us know what they say.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

After all these years there is no question that DirecTV knows about the problems. They are supposedly reading these forums and complaint after complaint doesn't seem to make any difference.

I doubt they will fix the receivers - seems the only hope is to use the old HR20s (that are quicker by a bit but still seem to have some of the other problems) or wait until there is a new box. Hopefully no one that has worked on the HR2x series will be allowed ANY input on whatever they are developing!

The other possibility - if you can get the programming you want - would be to switch to Dish Network. Their HD DVRs are much much faster in all things and I had a lot less trouble in general with them. I have DirecTV only because of Sunday Ticket. Next season - if no new working receiver is available from DirecTV I'll have Dish Network for everything else and subscribe to the family plan + Sunday Ticket from DirecTV.

The latest firmware update seems to have caused a lot of problems and even brought back some problems from the past. Not a good time in DirecTVland!


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Mark Walters said:


> Larry,
> 
> Thanks for the reply and info about the issues thread. I do have the updated software that includes the faster starts and double play on all my receivers, but still experience these issues.
> 
> M


What setting do you have your scrolling affects set to?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> The latest firmware update seems to have caused a lot of problems and even brought back some problems from the past. Not a good time in DirecTVland!


Thats totally contrary to what *most* posters are saying - speed is improved & less problems since 34C went out. 


Movieman said:


> What setting do you have your scrolling affects set to?


Yes...check that setting and try with scrolling turned off...see if that makes any different for you...


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thats totally contrary to what *most* posters are saying - speed is improved & less problems since 34C went out.


Well - I didn't do a scientific study on it but I must have missed the great praises of the speed increases... In fact the complaints greatly out number the very few posts about speed increases.

In my case the reboot speed is faster (sometimes) but the day to day slowness is the same - maybe just a fraction faster but I can't see it.

On the other hand the complaints continue of lost recordings because the space disappears, drive thrashing with broken up audio/video, having to reboot to get thing back to the normal slow, external drives that used to work not working anymore, the inability to type in channel changes by number and my favorite - the jump to the end/beginning problem is much worse over the last few weeks.

I think it is time for us to face the music - the speed of the HR21/22/23 is what it is and until something new comes out we're stuck.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Mike Greer said:


> Well -* I didn't do a scientific study on it but I must have missed the great praises of the speed increases... In fact the complaints greatly out number the very few posts about speed increases. *
> 
> In my case the reboot speed is faster (sometimes) but the day to day slowness is the same - maybe just a fraction faster but I can't see it.
> 
> ...


To your first point that is relative the amount of people that bother to comment when something works well. But your right about the posts. I guess the people with issues are louder right now. If we started a "positive" thread I think the results would change.

On the last point, this is why I think all issues should be reported in the issues thread so they are read and dealt with. But you are correct that other issues are still there. I think all the STB's have improved based on what I read on here and with time all STB's will continue to get updates/improvements and get better.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't usually speak up unless I am experiencing problems with my HR's, but I will be one of the silent majority and say that I am not experiencing any of the mentioned difficulties. I am sorry that you are, hopefully you may find some suggestions to cure yours. Are the HR's perfect? No, but they reliably do as they are told.


----------



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

Mark Walters said:


> I know I'm new here. I love this website -- been reading it for a couple years and finally decided to sign up so I could post. I'm a big Directv fan -- over 10 years been a loyal customer but I have to vent some frustration over the speeds of these HD DVR's.
> 
> Please explain why I press the guide button and it takes sometimes up to 10 seconds to display. Then when I decide I want to put in a channel number it sometimes doesn't take it or forgets the 2nd out of the 3 digits I pressed. I keep getting that similar sounding TIVO error boink. I don't typically complain, but why is this an issue?
> 
> ...


Same problems here. I have the latest HD DVR with the latest software update. It is VERY slow. In my over 10 yrs, I have found the E* equipment to be* far *better then that of D*, and I have had my share of receivers over the past 10 yrs. Can't wait for the HD Tivo!


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Mark Walters said:


> I know I'm new here. I love this website -- been reading it for a couple years and finally decided to sign up so I could post. I'm a big Directv fan -- over 10 years been a loyal customer but I have to vent some frustration over the speeds of these HD DVR's.
> 
> Please explain why I press the guide button and it takes sometimes up to 10 seconds to display. Then when I decide I want to put in a channel number it sometimes doesn't take it or forgets the 2nd out of the 3 digits I pressed. I keep getting that similar sounding TIVO error boink. I don't typically complain, but why is this an issue?
> 
> ...


I also find it very slow and unresponsive a LOT of the time. Just trying to change the channels is often a chore. If I'm tring to enter "212," a lot of the time I'll have entered the "2" and the "1" and nothing will show up on the screen. Or it will just register the "2" and change to channel 2. It's not the batteries, and it's not interference. It's just a slow to respond DVR, and it's been this way for most of three years!

I NEVER had this problem with any of the DirecTiVos!


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

davring said:


> I don't usually speak up unless I am experiencing problems with my HR's, but I will be one of the silent majority and say that I am not experiencing any of the mentioned difficulties. I am sorry that you are, hopefully you may find some suggestions to cure yours. Are the HR's perfect? No, but they reliably do as they are told.


That hasn't been my experience since they forced us to "accept" their own DVR's back in 2006. My experience is that the word "reliable," nor any derivative of the word should be used in conjunction with a DirecTV-DVR!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

NFLnut said:


> That hasn't been my experience since they forced us to "accept" their own DVR's back in 2006. My experience is that the word "reliable," nor any derivative of the word should be used in conjunction with a DirecTV-DVR!


I msut say I didn't care for them much either after my first R15, the learning curve was the biggest obstacle, but even the R15 was acceptable. The HR20's have been a vast improvement. The last time I used my DTivo, it felt like an antique.


----------



## j0hnnyv (Oct 28, 2008)

this happened to me but i corrected it a week before the next update....my guide was way too slow, everytihng. i was getting pissed off. I hadnt reset my box in 1 year.

I clicked the red reset button, soon as it came back up...everything is INSTANT!!! now after the new software its even better. that reset button goes ALONG way. try it you will see


----------



## Andrew67 (Aug 13, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thats totally contrary to what *most* posters are saying - speed is improved & less problems since 34C went out.


Not contrary to my experience of the experience of a friend of mine. 34C is dog slow.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

davring said:


> I msut say I didn't care for them much either after my first R15, the learning curve was the biggest obstacle, but even the R15 was acceptable. The HR20's have been a vast improvement. The last time I used my DTivo, it felt like an antique.


Well, of course they look "antique" now. They're old technology. But in their day and comparing them to the present day, three-year old HR2* technology, at least they WORKED.

I know that there are different hurdles to jump because streaming technology is vastly different now, but IMO it is FAR more important to make certain that the DVR functions with basic functions properly BEFORE you waste resources on developing the next whiz-bang vaporware! And you should NEVER break working basic functions in order to make vaporware functional!


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

j0hnnyv said:


> this happened to me but i corrected it a week before the next update....my guide was way too slow, everytihng. i was getting pissed off. I hadnt reset my box in 1 year.
> 
> I clicked the red reset button, soon as it came back up...everything is INSTANT!!! now after the new software its even better. that reset button goes ALONG way. try it you will see


I have 34c, have performed the reset numerous times (thank God they put a reset button on the FRONT of this box because it is my most used feature!) and it is still slow/non-responsive. And it's been this way for three years.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

davring said:


> I don't usually speak up unless I am experiencing problems with my HR's, but I will be one of the silent majority and say that I am not experiencing any of the mentioned difficulties. I am sorry that you are, hopefully you may find some suggestions to cure yours. Are the HR's perfect? No, but they reliably do as they are told.


Looks like you are one of the lucky ones that have HR20s rather than a HR21/22/23 - they are the ones that the majority of users say have speed problems. The HR20s are not missing out on the 'lost all my recordings' and 'hard drive noise since the upgrade' problems.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Movieman said:


> To your first point that is relative the amount of people that bother to comment when something works well. But your right about the posts. I guess the people with issues are louder right now. If we started a "positive" thread I think the results would change.
> 
> On the last point, this is why I think all issues should be reported in the issues thread so they are read and dealt with. But you are correct that other issues are still there. I think all the STB's have improved based on what I read on here and with time all STB's will continue to get updates/improvements and get better.


I think you're right about people without troubles not posting but when asked it seems like very few said they had a speed increase with the new software... at least other than the boot up speed.

From recent polls by far the marjority of HR21/22/23 users say they are slow.

I'd like to think that DirecTV checks the trouble threads but people have been having the remote response trouble, general slowness and the jump to end problem for longer than I have been a DirecTV customer.


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

My HR-22s are pigs. They've gotten worse since the new update. Punch in 3 numbers for a channel and it only acknowledges 2 of them. It shouldn't take 3-5 seconds to acknowledge pressing the guide button. Same with the down arrow.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> From recent polls by far the marjority of HR21/22/23 users say they are slow.


*Really?*

Please point links to these *polls * (must be more than one, huh?) that point to slower response since 34C was pushed out....should be interesting....especially since a number of folks only got that version about a week ago....and most the week before...I'm sure folks love to see polls on performance even before they get the firmware updates or have it operating for a day or two...meaningful data, I'm sure 

That's not to say some aren't experiencing slowness, but your implication that it's rampant is grossly misleading and inaccurate.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Really?*
> 
> Please point links to these *polls * (must be more than one, huh?) that point to slower response since 34C was pushed out....should be interesting....especially since a number of folks only got that version about a week ago....and most the week before...I'm sure folks love to see polls on performance even before they get the firmware updates or have it operating for a day or two...meaningful data, I'm sure
> 
> That's not to say some aren't experiencing slowness, but your implication that it's rampant is grossly misleading and inaccurate.


don't get sucked into this, its an unwinnable objective.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Really?*
> 
> Please point links to these *polls * (must be more than one, huh?) that point to slower response since 34C was pushed out....should be interesting....especially since a number of folks only got that version about a week ago....and most the week before...I'm sure folks love to see polls on performance even before they get the firmware updates or have it operating for a day or two...meaningful data, I'm sure
> 
> That's not to say some aren't experiencing slowness, but your implication that it's rampant is grossly misleading and inaccurate.


Here's the link to the HR21 poll :

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165384&page=2

Note that nearly all said the HR21 was slower than all other DVRs and slower than most other DVRs. This poll started before the download and carried on afterward.

There were polls for each of the HRs, just look right here on this forum.

His implication is far from 'grossly misleading and innacurate'!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Really?*
> 
> Please point links to these *polls * (must be more than one, huh?) that point to slower response since 34C was pushed out....should be interesting....especially since a number of folks only got that version about a week ago....and most the week before...I'm sure folks love to see polls on performance even before they get the firmware updates or have it operating for a day or two...meaningful data, I'm sure
> 
> That's not to say some aren't experiencing slowness, but your implication that it's rampant is grossly misleading and inaccurate.


I thought that most had received the update before the polls but maybe not.

Maybe you could point to all those posts that show a speed increase since the new version? I couldn't see more than a post or two claiming to have an increase in speed. At least other than the reboot speed anyway... Where did you get your information to show that my implication is 'grossly misleading and inaccurate.'?

I don't see the point of having another poll but if you think it is worth having another poll beating the dead horse go for it! I think even you would have to admit the poll results are going to be more of the same.... The HR21/22/23 receivers are slower than just about all other HD DVRS and people are tired of 'they are working on the fix - should be here soon...' blah blah blah...


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

David MacLeod said:


> don't get sucked into this, its an unwinnable objective.


I agree!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thats totally contrary to what *most* posters are saying - speed is improved & less problems since 34C went out.
> Yes...check that setting and try with scrolling turned off...see if that makes any different for you...


Well. "speed" may be better with 34C, but there are still plenty of people complaining about missed remote keypresses. Personally, I think much of the speed issues people are seeing are really times when the receiver just did not respond to the remote command.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> There were polls for each of the HRs, just look right here on this forum.
> 
> His implication is far from 'grossly misleading and inncurate'!


Respectfully disagree - it is indeed misleading...people were operating with 2 entirely versions of the firmware during the term of the poll....and it's feedback all in one poll.

Mr. Greer has posted results on his HR22 in the past, which *HAS* indeed shown slowness prior to 34C.

Since the 34C firmware was pushed out over almost a months time throughout September, and that poll began prior to that...that specific poll is therefore highly tainted in the least and the data skewed.

In any case, it is equally important that any intent to lump things together for multiple DVRs, and then multiple firmware versions is simply of no value to anyone.

It's important to report/poll on specific devices (and individual firmware versions) to get anything resembling accurate data. This has been done numerous times in the past.


Lee L said:


> Well. "speed" may be better with 34C, but there are still plenty of people complaining about missed remote keypresses. Personally, I think much of the speed issues people are seeing are really times when the receiver just did not respond to the remote command.


Entirely a different issue and source of the problem. I suspect we'll see something addressing that in the next update...the lag appears to be more of an issue on certain models, but it has indeed been reported by a number of folks with those models.



Mike Greer said:


> I thought that most had received the update before the polls but maybe not.
> 
> Maybe you could point to all those posts that show a speed increase since the new version?


The 34C thread is clearly labeled as such in the DirecTV DVR forum....but then...I suspect you knew that.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Please point links to these *polls *(must be more than one, huh?) that point to slower response since 34C was pushed out....should be interesting....especially since a number of folks only got that version about a week ago....and most the week before...I'm sure folks love to see polls on performance even before they get the firmware updates or have it operating for a day or two...meaningful data, I'm sure
> 
> That's not to say some aren't experiencing slowness, but your implication that it's rampant is grossly misleading and inaccurate.





David MacLeod said:


> don't get sucked into this, its an unwinnable objective.





Mike Greer said:


> I agree!


What are you agreeing with, Mike? David's this and it are undefined! At least I can't decipher his meaning.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

To simply things....

If we can have threads and/or polls that reflect *specific* device models with *specific* firmware versions, we'll likely get some form of better representation of the performance and results.

Simply making global statements about the entire HRx stable and multiple firmware versions out there provides little value to anyone.

One example is a past thread on the HR22 that Mr Greer participated in prior to 34C. That was indeed specific.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm glad I saw this thread. I've been seeing these same problems on a HR20-100. I initially thought it was a remote problem, but it is not. My other HR20-100 seems to be fine, but I'll have to take a closer look, as it doesn't get used nearly as much.

**Edit** I should add that this is since getting 34C.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It doesn't matter to me if my DVR is the slowest or the fastest, as long as it is reliable and not too slow. And even though my HR20s are faster than my HR22 or R22 with HD, they are all acceptable.

Remember, when comparing devices, one or the other must be the slowest (unless there are several that are the same.) What matters is, is it fast enough? Mine are.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Respectfully disagree - it is indeed misleading...people were operating with 2 entirely versions of the firmware during the term of the poll....and it's feedback all in one poll.
> 
> Mr. Greer has posted results on his HR22 in the past, which *HAS* indeed shown slowness prior to 34C.
> 
> ...


While it is interesting to note that the poll started before the update came out, I was watching that poll on a daily basis, especially the HR21 version of it. I noticed that after the update was fully out there, the negative numbers ROSE!

While you can certainly stick your head in the sand in the case of the HR21, the polling is reasonably as valid as any non-scientific can be. The update did not do anything to improve speed on the HR21s.

The most irritating part with the HR21 is that nearly 2 years ago when I got mine, it was faster than it is today. The remote responded better too. So after a plethora of 'updates' to fix problems, it is slower and less responsive to the remote.

And don't even let me get started with the skip-to-end bug!


----------



## Jlg (Sep 11, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> After all these years there is no question that DirecTV knows about the problems. They are supposedly reading these forums and complaint after complaint doesn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> I doubt they will fix the receivers - seems the only hope is to use the old HR20s (that are quicker by a bit but still seem to have some of the other problems) or wait until there is a new box. Hopefully no one that has worked on the HR2x series will be allowed ANY input on whatever they are developing!


Yes, they know there are problems, but only numbers will make a difference. The more people who will actually call a service rep and complain and get into the database, the more weight the problem has. They may read these forums, but it doesn't have the impact of someone taking the time to call in.

As far as the different models, I have an HR20, and it is still a dog using the guide. I think you are partially right about the old hardware not being up to doing the tasks being asked of it anymore, but there really needs to be a way for the consumer to opt out of on-demand and get the responsiveness back. I'm waiting impatiently for the new Tivo's to be available.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Mike Greer said:


> I thought that most had received the update before the polls but maybe not...


You were right the first time.  The 0x034C update started rolling out around 8-22-09. I received it on 9-15, and nearly everyone was updated by 9-22. Four polls were started at about the same time:
9-22, 09:31a -- *HR20 "Speed Poll"* -- 23.53% said Slower than _*all*_ and 8.24% said Slower than _*some*_
9-22, 09:52a -- *HR21 "Speed Poll"* -- 50.36% said Slower than *all* and 21.17% said Slower than *some*
9-22, 09:58a -- *HR22 "Speed Poll"* -- 50.88% said Slower than *all* and 22.81% said Slower than *some* 
9-22, 10:02a -- *HR23 "Speed Poll"* -- 29.73% said Slower than _*all*_ and 21.62% said Slower than _*some*_

The HR20 poll was originally titled "Slowness Poll". But, as many DBSTalkers have reported, the HR20 is the one that's not so slow. It's interesting to see that the HR23 comes in second, while the other two are in a statistical tie for last place -- way behind the other two.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Respectfully disagree - it is indeed misleading...people were operating with 2 entirely versions of the firmware during the term of the poll....and it's feedback all in one poll.
> 
> Mr. Greer has posted results on his HR22 in the past, which *HAS* indeed shown slowness prior to 34C.
> 
> ...


My HR22s with the latest and greatest may be faster but it such a small change I don't think I can see it. Still way to slow. The biggest difference is the jump to end/beginning is much worse now than ever!

If you'd like to start a poll that meets your needs go ahead but unless you can somehow phrase it so it has bias toward more speed I think you'll not be happy with the results.

Addressed in the next upgrade? I've heard that before!

I checked the thread you mentioned and there are very few people that say their HRs are faster - more claim slower and additional problems. The only common good comments are about adding the new mostly dual live buffers...

My HR22s are currently slower than a year ago when I first switched to DirecTV to get Sunday Ticket.... I think I've been waiting for the fixes in the next release a bit too long. Don't see it happening but I will be happy to say I was wrong if they ever speed these up and/or make it so they don't skip to the end and you can enter channel number 100% of the time....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> While it is interesting to note that the poll started before the update came out, I was watching that poll on a daily basis, especially the HR21 version of it. I noticed that after the update was fully out there, the negative numbers ROSE!
> 
> While you can certainly stick your head in the sand in the case of the HR21, the polling is reasonably as valid as any non-scientific can be. The update did not do anything to improve speed on the HR21s.


As someone who has an HR21-200, and also followed that thread virtually daily....you summation is questionable and could be debated, but to no avail.

Hardly sticking a head in the sand, as you chose to put it. 

When polls run their course...it is not uncommon at all that the positive and negative results tend to post early on...and then as polls age, the results slow down and potentially skew the totals. Not at all uncommon.

These polls also only represent those folks willing to take the time to post their results, which is a fraction of the user base. Whether or not they are representative to the main user base %'s is unknown and likely debatible.

The bottom line is that a specific poll on a specific device using a specific firmware version is at least a viable approach to seizing some form of respectable feedback.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Syzygy said:


> What are you agreeing with, Mike? David's this and it are undefined! At least I can't decipher his meaning.


Sorry - I was agreeing that Mr. HDTVFAN0001 should not get sucked into this argument. He can't convince me that my HR22s are now fast!

Not quite what David's comment was about...:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Syzygy said:


> The 0x034C update started rolling out around 8-22-09. I received it on 9-15, and nearly everyone was updated by 9-22. Four polls were started at about the same time:
> 9-22, 09:31a -- *HR20 "Speed Poll"* -- 23.53% said Slower than _*all*_ and 8.24% said Slower than _*some*_
> 9-22, 09:52a -- *HR21 "Speed Poll"* -- 50.36% said Slower than *all* and 21.17% said Slower than *some*
> 9-22, 09:58a -- *HR22 "Speed Poll"* -- 50.88% said Slower than *all* and 22.81% said Slower than *some*
> ...


Despite the actual number of posters being somehwat small numbers....making the %'s suspect....

Thanks for putting these together in one place...it paints a better summary picture, and is in line with what I've been "preaching" the past few posts. At least its apples-to-apples.

Appreciate it that you put this together in once place, which tells the story in context much better.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> To simply things....
> 
> If we can have threads and/or polls that reflect *specific* device models with *specific* firmware versions, we'll likely get some form of better representation of the performance and results.
> 
> ...


Ok - one more time - I have 3 HR22s with 34c that are generally slow, frequently jump to the end when I try to fast foward, I can't change channels by entering the numbers much of the time.


----------



## 04Taco (Sep 22, 2008)

I have three DVRs. One HR20 and two HR22s. The HR20 is by far faster and more responsive. I find myself having to wait for button presses and missing numbers when I manually change channels on my 22s. My dad also has a HR23 and it too is slow. They are all supposed to be relatively the same internally with minor updates to each model. They all use the same software only designed for each repsective model so why the speed difference?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Despite the actual number of posters being somehwat small numbers....making the %'s suspect....
> 
> Thanks for putting these together in one place...it paints a better summary picture, and is in line with what I've been "preaching" the past few posts. At least its apples-to-apples.
> 
> Appreciate it that you put this together in once place, which tells the story in context much better.


So those numbers look good to you? Most think their HR21/22/23 are at least slower than other DVRs half say their HR21/22 are slower than ANY they have used. Only DirecTV could be proud of these numbers.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

04Taco said:


> I have three DVRs. One HR20 and two HR22s. The HR20 is by far faster and more responsive. I find myself having to wait for button presses and missing numbers when I manually change channels on my 22s. My dad also has a HR23 and it too is slow. They are all supposed to be relatively the same internally with minor updates to each model. They all use the same software only designed for each repsective model so why the speed difference?


DirecTV saved money by going backward in performance to save money. The HR20 must have cost them too much cash to have built for them so they cut corners on the newer ones.


----------



## mndwalsh (Nov 16, 2005)

I have noticed major slowness on my 3 recievers. Mostly on my HR21-700 but have noticed on my others as well. My HR21-700 has had remote response problems for over a month, thought it was the remote but it does it with another remote also (both IR and RF). See attached pic as this is the problem I am running into now (was an OTA recording). I have been restarting the receivers on a regular basis as it seems to help. Of all my receivers the oldest one HR20-700 seems to be frunning the best but all have the remote lag, I also have a HR22-100.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Despite the actual number of posters being somehwat small numbers....making the %'s suspect....
> 
> Thanks for putting these together in one place...it paints a better summary picture, and is in line with what I've been "preaching" the past few posts. At least its apples-to-apples.
> 
> Appreciate it that you put this together in once place, which tells the story in context much better.


Note those numbers for the HR21. On the 22nd, those reporting slower than all or most, totalled about 72%, when the last post was made, those numbers rose to above 90%.

Hardly a good picture to paint.

But I've cured my HR21 problem today. I finally said to heck with this and cancelled DirecTV. When/if they either come out with a good HDDVR, I'll revisit subscribing, but as of right now, I don't think you can update the firmware enough to make a sluggish design enough faster to make a difference. I firmly believe that D* has been stretching the capabilities of the HR series beyond what the hardware can actually do well.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> So those numbers look good to you? Most think their HR21/22/23 are at least slower than other DVRs half say their HR21/22 are slower than ANY they have used. Only DirecTV could be proud of these numbers.


when the polling was done nearly 70% of the HR21 voters showed slower than ANY they have used. Pretty damning imo.


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

I have DP but I can't swear that I have 'C'. 

Far from an expert on all these issues, but I gotta agree with the OP. My 21 is very, very slow.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> Ok - one more time - I have 3 HR22s with 34c that are generally slow, frequently jump to the end when I try to fast foward, I can't change channels by entering the numbers much of the time.


Doubt anyone missed that....but that was what I was recalling you stated for some time now. Thanks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> But I've cured my HR21 problem today. I finally said to heck with this and cancelled DirecTV.


To each his own. My HR21-200 is running just fine thank you.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> To each his own. My HR21-200 is running just fine thank you.


I have the HR21-700 and it worked fine until after the updates provided since 2/2008. 

Since those updates, it is slower, doesn't respond to the remote well at all, and has that pesky skip-to-end-way-too-much bug! Hey, but it does have DLB kind of.  That isn't really important to me though.

For me, either service provides the channels I watch in HD, so switching between them isn't a big deal. The cost for service is similar, the channel lineup is close enough to equal for me, and I'm not a sports nut.

Other than the hardware, either service is more than good enough. When/if D* comes out with a much better HDDVR, I may consider switching back.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> I have the HR21-700 and it worked fine until after the updates provided since 2/2008.
> 
> Since those updates, it is slower, doesn't respond to the remote well at all, and has that pesky skip-to-end-way-too-much bug! Hey, but it does have DLB kind of.  That isn't really important to me though.
> 
> ...


OK. Best wishes.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> But I've cured my HR21 problem today. I finally said to heck with this and cancelled DirecTV.
> 
> Don't close the door too tightly behind you as you may find the features and usability of the competitions DVR's are less than you are expecting.


----------



## MycroftHolmes (Dec 9, 2008)

I also have to agree with the OP. When version 312 came out I remember thinking how much faster it was than the previous version. When 34C came out I immediately noticed the slowness. I’ve had 34C for a few weeks now and the slowness is still there. It’s not nearly as bad as the version before 312, but for me it’s noticeably slower than 312.

Maybe this warrants its own poll?

ETA: My unit is an HR21-700


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

davring said:


> lparsons21 said:
> 
> 
> > But I've cured my HR21 problem today. I finally said to heck with this and cancelled DirecTV.
> ...


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

davring said:


> lparsons21 said:
> 
> 
> > But I've cured my HR21 problem today. I finally said to heck with this and cancelled DirecTV.
> ...


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> davring said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious - what features and usability problems have you had with Dish Network HD DVRs... Real question - I don't remember gaining anything other than Sunday Ticket when I switched.
> ...


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

Polls aside I am one person that runs 5 HD DVRs

The two HR20 units are very responsive and never keep me waiting.

Of the two HR22 units one is slow but usually responsive...the other is unresponsive to channel inputs more than 70% of the time! I find that extremely frustrating and an issue that should be resolved.

The TIVO HR10-250 may be dated technology...but it's ALWAYS responsive.

The fact that so many people are arguing about polls means nothing to those of us that can't simply change a channel on our TV without making several attempts.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wismile said:


> The fact that so many people are arguing about polls means nothing to those of us that can't simply change a channel on our TV without making several attempts.


That is indeed what counts in the end!


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

wismile said:


> The TIVO HR10-250 may be dated technology...but it's ALWAYS responsive.
> 
> The fact that so many people are arguing about polls means nothing to those of us that can't simply change a channel on our TV without making several attempts.


These two points should be repeated over and over and over and over...


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Jon J said:


> These two points should be repeated over and over and over and over...


yep.

The simple fact is that TiVo always made certain that the basic functions work consistently and perfectly. And they do THAT before they start work on bells and whistles! Having Mediashare/whatever-whiz-bang feature that will be used occasionally means very little when PAUSE,FF, REW, change channels, always-used-basic-functions almost NEVER works properly or quickly!

And I have an HR20, and it's ALWAYS been SLLLLLLOOOOOOOOWWWWWW.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jon J said:


> These two points should be repeated over and over and over and over...


Not to worry....they have been.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> I think it is time for us to face the music - the speed of the HR21/22/23 is what it is and until something new comes out we're stuck.


Not really. We got rid of the HR22 that D* brought us, when we got a third HRxx. We bought us an HR20 instead, just like our other 2 HR20s. We hated the HR22, since it was so slow. We are again very happy.

Many places from Weaknees to Ebay will sell you an HR20. Time is short. Don't waste it on an HR21/22/23.

That's my 2 cents based on our experience.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

NFLnut said:


> yep.
> 
> The simple fact is that TiVo always made certain that the basic functions work consistently and perfectly. And they do THAT before they start work on bells and whistles! Having Mediashare/whatever-whiz-bang feature that will be used occasionally means very little when PAUSE,FF, REW, change channels, always-used-basic-functions almost NEVER works properly or quickly!
> 
> And I have an HR20, and it's ALWAYS been SLLLLLLOOOOOOOOWWWWWW.


We have 3 HR20s, all with big internal drives. All are very fast. I think some external drives might slow it down, but that is just a guess.


----------



## Jlg (Sep 11, 2006)

After calling several times to complain, DTV sent me a replacment receiver at no charge. It's an HR20-100, and it brandly new, clean, and yet slower than the one I was complaining about. I give up.


----------



## sko58 (Mar 31, 2008)

Count me in as someone who's had nothing but problems with 2 of my HR23-700's. 

I called to complain so many times about them that D* finally offered to send a tech guy out to see what might be wrong.

The guy walked in my door, asked me which receivers I had - and when I said HR23-700's - he asked me if they had the latest software update...I said yes...and he turned around and said "he might as well leave."

We both laughed for a second and I said "they're that bad, huh?" He said he has yet to see one of the 23-700's that WASN'T slow!

He told me there are so many people p!ssed off about it that they're spending 30-40% of their time just responding to people who've been complaining about poor response from their receivers.

I live in South Dakota and D* recently opened their own office here in my city and the tech support is D* owned - not sub-contracted. They've recently installed *many* HR23-700's due to the digital transition and he said it's the SINGLE WORST THING they've ever done!

'Nuff said!

They suck - no if's, and's or maybe's about it.


----------



## mjbvideo (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, I had a tech out the other day and he more or less said the same thing about the boxes. Also, he didn't have any info on the Tivo boxes.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

mjbvideo said:


> Yeah, I had a tech out the other day and he more or less said the same thing about the boxes. Also, he didn't have any info on the Tivo boxes.


If my experience with the previous HD DirecTiVo is any indication, the techs and the CSRs will be the last people to know about the new box. I had to convince the CSR that activated mine that it was a real device.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Mark Walters said:


> Then when I decide I want to put in a channel number it sometimes doesn't take it or forgets the 2nd out of the 3 digits I pressed.


This is the number one thing that I absolutely cannot stand with this box. SIMPLE CHANNEL CHANGES. For all that they wanna cram into this box featurewise, they need to take a step BACK and remember that this box still needs to be able to do the BASIC stuff like change channel PROPERLY and RELIABLY.

I have been complaining about this for a LONG time, but it seems they either can't figure out how to fix it or just don't wanna be bothered. Pressing channel numbers on the remote is a pure crap shoot at times as to whether the box will actually either recognize that I even pressed a button, or take it's sweet time in realizing I did and when it finally feels like displaying the digit I pressed, it's too late to press another because the delay between button presses is over and it thinks I'm done entering numbers, or better yet I've repressed the number thinking it missed it so I get two of the same digit entered.

They flat out really need to fix this issue.


----------



## Razorback747 (Aug 24, 2008)

NFLnut said:


> yep.
> 
> The simple fact is that TiVo always made certain that the basic functions work consistently and perfectly. And they do THAT before they start work on bells and whistles! Having Mediashare/whatever-whiz-bang feature that will be used occasionally means very little when PAUSE,FF, REW, change channels, always-used-basic-functions almost NEVER works properly or quickly!
> 
> And I have an HR20, and it's ALWAYS been SLLLLLLOOOOOOOOWWWWWW.


As an HR10-250 owner I cant agree more. You can put out a nice glossy advertisement touting MRV and mediashare but I guess it wouldn't look good touting remote buttons that actually do something.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

WHAT THE HECK!!!

So I want to know what directv did.. Ever since 034c came out my receivers have been SLOOOWWW and the slowest ever, it would take a few seconds for the guide to come up, seconds to change the channel and the remote never responded trying to direct in the direct channel number. I've rebooted (RBR'ed) many times and it never helped.

Today I come home to use my main receiver and its lightning fast again.. Did directv have debug logging turned on 34c software and forgot to turn it off maybe? All I can say is everything is really fast now.. I did check and it is still 34c software.. I haven't tried my box upstairs yet tho.


WEIRD!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Well buckweet1980, you had my hopes up but.... I just checked mine and they are still slow as ever... What model do yo have?


----------



## buckweet1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

HR22-100's I believe.. All I can say is that they did something, haha.. I hope it stays like this..


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

My HR21-200 is getting slower every day. Now it's responding to only half of my keypresses, and delaying up to 3 seconds before acting on the ones it does recognize. I'm planning to reset it by pulling the plug.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I have been having same problem with my HR-21. It has been slow for a few months it seems. Channel changes are fustrating as hell. I have found bringing up the lower channel banner first then change channel till it gets it right then hitting select is a terrible work around. But a lot better then it going to random channels. The skip back and forward buttons are also very slow. Then you have the time it actually takes to go from one channel to the other. I have native turned off and still takes what seems like 4-5 seconds to go between channels. It is great when I use my older SD directivo in the bedroom. It's quick with basic operations


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Syzygy said:


> My HR21-200 is getting slower every day. Now it's responding to only half of my keypresses, and delaying up to 3 seconds before acting on the ones it does recognize. I'm planning to reset it by pulling the plug.


Do a menu reset or a red button reset, but the last thing you want to do is to pull the plug, unless you do a menu reset and pull the plug when all the lights go out during its reboot cycle.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Do a menu reset or a red button reset, but the last thing you want to do is to pull the plug, unless you do a menu reset and pull the plug when all the lights go out during its reboot cycle.


Sorry, I pulled the plug before reading this. I waited until the red recording light was off. There seems to have been no problem -- this time.

What horror stories do you have to share with us about pulling the plug on an HR2x? I've read accounts where pulling the plug fixed a problem that an RBR didn't.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

My HR23-700 is dog slow too and I've tried everything. Coming from Dish Network it's taking me a while to get used to the speed difference. My VIP-622 was a speed demon compared to this thing.

At least my H23-600 receiver in the bedroom runs like a champ. Menu surfing and button pressing is instantaneous. I'm tempted to put it in the living room and put the HR-23 in the bedroom.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Todd H said:


> My HR23-700 is dog slow too and I've tried everything. Coming from Dish Network it's taking me a while to get used to the speed difference. My VIP-622 was a speed demon compared to this thing.
> 
> At least my H23-600 receiver in the bedroom runs like a champ. Menu surfing and button pressing is instantaneous. I'm tempted to put it in the living room and put the HR-23 in the bedroom.


What, and start watching commercials again?? :eek2:


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> What, and start watching commercials again?? :eek2:


Nah just watch more television in bed.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Syzygy said:


> Sorry, I pulled the plug before reading this. I waited until the red recording light was off. There seems to have been no problem -- this time.
> 
> What horror stories do you have to share with us about pulling the plug on an HR2x? I've read accounts where pulling the plug fixed a problem that an RBR didn't.


By just pulling the plug you essentially kill the hd in midstream, since its always buffering the stream from a channel, think of it this way, copy some data on your pc from 1 drive to another, or say in the middle of a download from the internet, now pull the plug on your pc, you wouldnt want to do that would you? Chance of data corruption is much higher if you dont allow a "graceful" reboot.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Chuck W said:


> This is the number one thing that I absolutely cannot stand with this box. SIMPLE CHANNEL CHANGES. For all that they wanna cram into this box featurewise, they need to take a step BACK and remember that this box still needs to be able to do the BASIC stuff like change channel PROPERLY and RELIABLY.


Any reasonable, thinking human would concur. But apparently, the DVR division is neither reasonable, or thinking. Instead of making BASIC functions work responsively and without fail, they always are working on the "promise" of new vaporware like MRV or other seldom used features.

I've had this HR20 for three years. I curse it several times EVERY day without fail. When/If the new DirecTiVo comes out, I will be calling on Day 1 and returning this jive turkey! I will even pay for the HR20 if I can run it over with my car. My experiences with TiVo boxes is that they work. Period! I remember in the early days of the dual tuner activation there were minor hiccups, but they fixed it in quick order and nobody had done it before. It took DirecTV three years to activate dual tuners (old technology by now) 
and still .. BASIC functions don't work properly.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

NFLnut said:


> I also find it very slow and unresponsive a LOT of the time. Just trying to change the channels is often a chore. If I'm tring to enter "212," a lot of the time I'll have entered the "2" and the "1" and nothing will show up on the screen. Or it will just register the "2" and change to channel 2. It's not the batteries, and it's not interference. It's just a slow to respond DVR, and it's been this way for most of three years!
> 
> I NEVER had this problem with any of the DirecTiVos!





NFLnut said:


> I have 34c, have performed the reset numerous times (thank God they put a reset button on the FRONT of this box because it is my most used feature!) and it is still slow/non-responsive. And it's been this way for three years.


Man, I thought I was the only one complaining time after time after time

I have 1 HR20, 2 HR21s, and 1 HR22, as well as 2 old DirecTivos

Lemme say this first, my HR20 is now beginning to be slow as well after the software update. Not nearly as slow as the HR21/22s though.

Using the Tivo in the Master Bath is like a godsend. It makes you forget that when you push a button, the guide actually responds instantly. It's amazing!

I've just about had it with DirecTV and their crappy hardware.

I'll say it here, IT'S NOT THE SOFTWARE!!!!!!!

IT'S THE DAMN HARDWARE!

They used cheap inferior processors that can't handle the speed we desire.

Ever since they started manufacturing their own product line, it's been CRAP

I will stay, only till the HD Tivo comes out, and if that sucks, I swear 100% I am gone.

I'll look elsewhere, I can't take the sluggish speeds anymore!


----------



## schell (Sep 6, 2009)

I have had my hr23 for about 3 weeks now, I love the hd picture but direct tv box is junk, I want to go to my to-do-list by hitting one button, or not have to scroll through every thing I recorded all the time to be back where I was, and to only to be able to set up 50 season passes why


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

NFLnut said:


> Any reasonable, thinking human would concur. But apparently, the DVR division is neither reasonable, or thinking. Instead of making BASIC functions work responsively and without fail, they always are working on the "promise" of new vaporware like MRV or other seldom used features.
> 
> I've had this HR20 for three years. I curse it several times EVERY day without fail. When/If the new DirecTiVo comes out, I will be calling on Day 1 and returning this jive turkey! I will even pay for the HR20 if I can run it over with my car. My experiences with TiVo boxes is that they work. Period! I remember in the early days of the dual tuner activation there were minor hiccups, but they fixed it in quick order and nobody had done it before. It took DirecTV three years to activate dual tuners (old technology by now)
> and still .. BASIC functions don't work properly.


+1


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

These things are just not worth the trouble...

My neighbor was over last night to watch a game on the big screen.... I had to leave for a few minutes to pick up my son. When I came back he was commenting on how much DirecTV sucks... I agreed but said "why"? He said "you can't even use the replay or change channels. Same thing happens at Kirk's place." Kirk is another neighbor with DirecTV. He then said "Good thing I have Dish Network... Can't even scroll through the guide on here".

Maybe the DirecTV engineers should get the ax - Why aren't major stock holders/directors putting pressure on them to get the kinks out of the 3 year old system? I'd be embarrassed to have people know I was even evolved with DirecTV.


----------



## dlh (Nov 29, 2008)

Just read this thread.
Here's how my HR21 "seems" to behave.

If I power on while the stb is recording from both tuners, the box seems to be at its slowest to respond, but only for a minute or two. Then response times seem to return to "normal".

I don't know enough about the software or hardware, but it seems like a buffer is filling or emptying (or writing). Does the software "borrow" RAM from the guide buffer while its recording, and only return that memory to the guide when the human requires it?

I've seen enough of this behavior on the HR21 to make me think it's not just random slowness.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

When you're not there pressing buttons, things that take a lot of processor cycles are always going on in the background -- such as disk-space reorganization, or acquiring Cinema movies. Evidently these processes don't shut down altogether when you start using your remote; it takes some time. Perhaps more time than it should. 

It may be that, unless you press the down arrow to engage DoublePlay, acquiring a Cinema movie continues until the task is done, no matter what impact it might have on your user experience.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

NFLnut said:


> Any reasonable, thinking human would concur. But apparently, the DVR division is neither reasonable, or thinking. Instead of making BASIC functions work responsively and without fail, they always are working on the "promise" of new vaporware like MRV or other seldom used features.
> 
> I've had this HR20 for three years. I curse it several times EVERY day without fail. When/If the new DirecTiVo comes out, I will be calling on Day 1 and returning this jive turkey! I will even pay for the HR20 if I can run it over with my car. My experiences with TiVo boxes is that they work. Period! I remember in the early days of the dual tuner activation there were minor hiccups, but they fixed it in quick order and nobody had done it before. It took DirecTV three years to activate dual tuners (old technology by now)
> and still .. BASIC functions don't work properly.


Part of the reason they focus on new bells & whistles, prior to fixing issues, is because they are a publicly held company. They want to spend R&D on new advances that will increase sales and profits. If revenues increase the stock goes up and that makes shareholders happy.

I worked for a publicly held software company and they were always working new features. There were corrections made to bugs in the software, but for major changes you had to build a business case for it. So we mainly fixed things that could drive more revenue. Then we were bought out and taken private. Suddenly we started fixing things that were ignored in the past.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

I remember when I had my first Direct Tivo and complained it was slow. Little did I know that Directv would invent something that was even slower!

I also had the Dish DVR and it was very nice with decent speed. For the life of me I can't figure out why Directv does not fix the HR boxes. Processors are dirt cheap for the performance they give.

I have three boxes and all perform terribly, click button and wait. Watch the guide refresh in slow motion. The only thing that saves me is I record most everything before I watch it.

I really like the Directv service for channels and picture quality (compared to cable). Just wish they offered better hardware.


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thats totally contrary to what *most* posters are saying - speed is improved & less problems since 34C went out.
> Yes...check that setting and try with scrolling turned off...see if that makes any different for you...


Wow. I've been having the same problem both before and after the new software release. Turning scrolling off made a big difference in response to the remote! Thanks. Sometimes a person asking a question can make a big difference. I too have been with D* for over 10 years but just thought it was part of the general slowness of the HR2x

Again. Thanks!


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> It doesn't matter to me if my DVR is the slowest or the fastest, as long as it is reliable and not too slow. And even though my HR20s are faster than my HR22 or R22 with HD, they are all acceptable.
> 
> Remember, when comparing devices, one or the other must be the slowest (unless there are several that are the same.) What matters is, is it fast enough? Mine are.


Speed is a secondary issue for me but when it won't accept my efforts to switch stations by typing in the numbers there IS a problem. But, so far, the turning the scrolling effects off has made a huge difference. HR 21-700 0x34c


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have 2 HR-21's and both have been very slow on a multiple of various remote control keypad functions. From keying in channel numbers to channel changing to 30 second skip to slow guide data to slow playlists to just about everything. Please tell me that this is being addressd by D to resolve these problems. It's really getting ANNOYING!!! 

Any opinions on the new D-Tivo unit being a lot more responsive to keypad functions? I used to have the old Hughes SD-DVR40 (I still have it but it's not being used) before the HR-21's and it worked great. I'm thinking it would be worth the switch when they are available.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

bearcat250 said:


> I have 2 HR-21's and both have been very slow on a multiple of various remote control keypad functions. From keying in channel numbers to channel changing to 30 second skip to slow guide data to slow playlists to just about everything. Please tell me that this is being addressd by D to resolve these problems. It's really getting ANNOYING!!!
> 
> Any opinions on the new D-Tivo unit being a lot more responsive to keypad functions? I used to have the old Hughes SD-DVR40 (I still have it but it's not being used) before the HR-21's and it worked great. I'm thinking it would be worth the switch when they are available.


The problem is that there is no time table for this. There is a thread dedicated to this discussion that might help give more feedback but unless someone is beta testing and willing to talk about it its as good as vaporware.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Jlg said:


> For me, this last update is causing the problem. Call and register a complaint. The only way something will happen is if enough people complain. Not in this forum, actually pick up a phone and tie up a tech. Let us know what they say.


Bingo. No problems until this last update. Now it is so slow that the remote is worthless.


----------



## Jazzmo (Aug 1, 2007)

I have an HR20 and use a Harmony remote. Now slowness at all. Have had the reciever for about two years I believe.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Jazzmo said:


> I have an HR20 and use a Harmony remote. No slowness at all. Have had the reciever for about two years I believe.


I too use a Harmony remote, but I have an HR21. That's the difference. The HR21 is the slowest of all possible DVRs, according to polls here.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I use the harmonyone remote and my hr21-700 is still wayyyy to slow to change channels and i still have audio issues.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

My HR21 is now painfully slow. It was never really fast, but now it is well below the minimum level of acceptability.

The guide is slow, channel changes are very slow, and (like many other posters) I have completely given up on direct entry of channel numbers.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

Nicholsen said:


> My HR21 is now painfully slow. It was never really fast, but now it is well below the minimum level of acceptability.
> 
> The guide is slow, channel changes are very slow, and (like many other posters) I have completely given up on direct entry of channel numbers.


DITTO


----------



## dem73 (Oct 17, 2009)

Since 34c, my HR21 has made me want to kill myself.

It was horrible before, now it can take 8 seconds or more to bring up the recorded program list, guide, change channels, et cetera.

I registered just so I could post for moral support and suicide prevention.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Good news - DirecTV is working on the problem, and hopes to have an update with the "slow" issue addressed soon.

But then....that was stated many, many posts ago....and people are still venting...

Carry on....


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

dem73 said:


> Since 34c, my HR21 has made me want to kill myself.
> 
> It was horrible before, now it can take 8 seconds or more to bring up the recorded program list, guide, change channels, et cetera.
> 
> I registered just so I could post for moral support and suicide prevention.


First, let me say welcome, for officially registering. :welcome_s

Yes 8 sec's is way too long. Do you happen to have your Playlist almost full? Some have reported that if you have less then 40% available, it really starts slowing things down. I'm at 42% and my Playlist pops up in 3 seconds. Still slow to me.


----------



## dem73 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just pressed it.. 11 seconds while watching a recorded program. Exit, press again, 5 seconds. Exit, again, 1 second or less.

It seems utterly random. Hence my suicidal thoughts. The "time range of suck" seems to have dramatically increased since 34c. Maybe it varied from 1 to 3 seconds before.

This random suck manifests itself on channel changes, bringing up the menu, fast forwarding.. It does not seem much different than what anyone else is reporting here.

54% available. This may also be my percentage chance of suicide.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

I will also register my complaint regarding slowness or non-responsiveness. I have one hr21-700 and one hr23. I have had to reset both in the last couple of days. The hr21 in the guide the down/up arrows were frozen so I could not move through the guide. And both of them have roughly a 10 second delay with any remote control button press.

Between this slowness issue and the Versus dispute I would be considering trying DISH, but I just got my hr23 this past April so I am in the begining of a new 2 year commitment so I'm stuck with D* for the near future.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I have an Hr21-100 and release 0x034C. The dvr is so slooooow at accepting input from the remote control that I cannot enter three digit channels before it executes. I have to push the fast forward / reverse arrow multiple times to get it to work, and then the progress bar is vary slow to display. The remote has fresh batteries. After I reset the dvr, it works at an acceptable speed for a while; but it gets slower and slower until it hardly functions. What is causing this problem?


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good news - DirecTV is working on the problem, and hopes to have an update with the "slow" issue addressed soon.
> 
> But then....that was stated many, many posts ago....and people are still venting...
> 
> Carry on....


Right. So sorry to bother you with posts from many unhappy customers about units that don't work properly, while they pay $100 a month for service. :nono2:

This is what you had to say on 8/23 about the new NR, 034C --



> While I do not have one myself, based on previous reports, it will be interesting to see how HR22 users report on this new National release.
> 
> In the past, there were some performance "issues" apparently, and this release should show some noticable signs of improvement along those lines.


This is what you had to say on 10/4 about the new NR, 034C--

Originally Posted by Mike Greer --
*
The latest firmware update seems to have caused a lot of problems and even brought back some problems from the past. Not a good time in DirecTVland!*



> Thats totally contrary to what most posters are saying - speed is improved & less problems since 34C went out.


Yes, good times are here again!

1. The plane is on time.
2. The check is in the mail.
3. The next software release is going to fix the speed problems. :lol:

Perhaps D* is "working" on the problem, but they don't seem to be working on the problem very seriously. Releasing an NR that is significantly slower than the last NR is an odd way to demonstrate their progress.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nicholsen said:


> This is what you had to say on 8/23 about the
> 
> This is what you had to say on 10/4 about the new NR, 934C--


Actually...its version *34C*, since you insist on being picky....and yes...*alot of testing* indicated that it was sound at the time it was released. Several rounds of tests went into that version before it was pushed out.

Additional mainstream use exposed some additional issues that did NOT appear during either internal DirecTV or other subsequent testing.

Since that time, additional work and testing is being done to close the door on those remaining items.

While some posters choose to whine endlessly about it over and over....and repeatedly post the same thing in various threads....still others are actually working to assist the process to resolve things.

The goal is to correct the issues, and have everyone enjoy a very good HD DVR viewing and user experience...and yes, the sooner the better....


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The goal is to correct the issues, and have everyone enjoy a very good HD DVR viewing and user experience...and yes, the sooner the better....


I think that will happen just as soon as the new TiVO gets released.  In the meantime, I take it you think we should suffer in silence.

Thanks for catching my typo. I corrected the original post.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Nicholsen said:


> I think that will happen just as soon as the new TiVO gets released.  In the meantime, *I take it you think we should suffer in silence.*
> 
> Thanks for catching my typo. I corrected the original post.


Not suffer in silence but be just a little more patient. Its going to go out a soon as possible once all the testing that Directv needs done gets done. Its about getting it as right as possible so that the issue doesnt repeat itself. It will not take a Tivo box to get this resolved but would be nice to see one released.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I have an HR21-700 and it does not have the sloooooooooow problem. So is this only related to the HR21-100? Is this a software release problem?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

allenn said:


> I have an HR21-700 and it does not have the sloooooooooow problem. So is this only related to the HR21-100? Is this a software release problem?


This problem has been reported with more than one model, and yes...it is based within the firmware.

Glad to hear you are not experiencing it. Many others are not as well, however the issue is real, and certain other models appear to demonstrate the slow menu/guide "behavior" more frequently.

Rest assured, a resolution for those that do have such "issues" is being worked on for release as soon as it is feasible.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This problem has been reported with more than one model, and yes...it is based within the firmware.
> 
> Glad to hear you are not experiencing it. Many others are not as well, however the issue is real, and certain other models appear to demonstrate the slow menu/guide "behavior" more frequently.
> 
> Rest assured, a resolution for those that do have such "issues" is being worked on for release as soon as it is feasible.


Thanks for posting that info, for me the speed varies. Not sure why, but when it was at its fastest, it seemed like it came up within a second. Will the fix help with the erratic remote issue?


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

RACJ2 said:


> Thanks for posting that info, for me the speed varies. Not sure why, but when it was at its fastest, it seemed like it came up within a second. * Will the fix help with the erratic remote issue*?


It should.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ... While some posters choose to whine endlessly about it [the slothful program] over and over... and repeatedly post the same thing in various threads... still others are actually working to assist the process to resolve things.
> 
> The goal is to correct the issues, and have everyone enjoy a very good HD DVR viewing and user experience... and yes, the sooner the better...


We complain because that's all we can do. We might be less insistent in our "whining" if DirecTV employees would be more forthcoming about what they've (belatedly) found out about the program's slothful behavior and what they're doing about it.

I'm sure a lot of us feel we would never have made such a horrible series of programming blunders as we've seen in the HR2x over the years. Even more of us are sure we would never have released such a pile of crap as 34C has turned out to be.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Is there any other device in our home that we would accept with the performance issues identified for the Hr series of dvr's? I returned a Panasonic blu-ray player because it was to sloooooooow loading the disc. In this case I had an option which was a Sony PS3. In the case of DirecTV, what choice do I have but to change to Dish, cable, or AT&T Uverse? Making the change to another provider is hard when you have been with D* since the beginning. 

It is my hope D* resolves the frustratingly slooooooooooooow problem soon.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

allenn said:


> Is there any other device in our home that we would accept with the performance issues identified for the Hr series of dvr's? I returned a Panasonic blu-ray player because it was to sloooooooow loading the disc. In this case I had an option which was a Sony PS3. In the case of DirecTV, what choice do I have but to change to Dish, cable, or AT&T Uverse? Making the change to another provider is hard when you have been with D* since the beginning.
> 
> It is my hope D* resolves the frustratingly slooooooooooooow problem soon.


As stated in the other thread. Firmware is being tested and will be released as quickly as possible to make everyone has happy as possible and back to watching some tv. A little patience will go a long way. Its hard to ask that when we are the consumer and shouldnt have to wait for something we didnt cause but it really all we have left.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Movieman said:


> As stated in the other thread. Firmware is being tested and will be released as quickly as possible to make everyone has happy as possible and back to watching some tv. A little patience will go a long way. Its hard to ask that when we are the consumer and shouldnt have to wait for something we didnt cause but it really all we have left.


it is hard to be patient when I at least have been waiting for a responsive Dvr for about 2 years


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

compnurd said:


> it is hard to be patient when I at least have been waiting for a responsive Dvr for about 2 years


If you have been waiting for 2 years, you must have either an HR20 or HR21 series unit....

I have 2 HR20-700's and 1 HR21-200, and both have been very responsive for some time...

That said, if the issue is related to the national firmware version 034c..then indeed your model unit could have slowed down from that.

But 2 years?....your unit has not been responsive for 2 years?

If that's the case...something else is likely contributing to that problem.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

compnurd said:


> it is hard to be patient when I at least have been waiting for a responsive Dvr for about 2 years


Which is why I stated in the other thread that many of you will be happy with a new piece of hardware rather than just more firmware updates. I hope that this DirectvTivo comes out soon enough for the rest. I dont think a firmware update is going to make most of you happy but I do hope.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Movieman said:


> Which is why I stated in the other thread that many of you will be happy with a new piece of hardware rather than just more firmware updates. *I hope that this DirectvTivo comes out soon enough for the rest.* I dont think a firmware update is going to make most of you happy but I do hope.


I think a realistic expectation would be that any new hardware will have "issues" that need to be addressed for at least some period of time.

New hardware alone will not magically be problem-free.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I think a realistic expectation would be that any new hardware will have "issues" that need to be addressed for at least some period of time.
> 
> New hardware alone will not magically be problem-free.


I agree. I just can see from the posts that the complaints are more of *when is the new hardware coming already* rather than a NR that will work. I can see a few people having issues with this current NR from the last but some that have been unhappy for years tells me its unhappy with their hardware. The new STB will undoubtedly require firmware as well but at least it will have a nice placebo affect.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have 2 HR20-700's and 1 *HR21-200*, and both have been very responsive for some time...
> 
> That said, if the issue is related to the national firmware version 034c..then indeed your model unit could have slowed down from that.
> 
> ...


I have had an HR21-200 (Indonesia) for just over a year, and before that an HR21-100 (Mexico) for my first month and a half. That first unit was replaced after many spontaneous restarts triggered by the TV going on.

My HR21-200 started out slow and gets slower every day. Rebooting doesn't help. 34C made an already awful box intolerable. (But I still have my reliable HR10-250 to comfort me.) Lots of folks have said that the HR20's are faster than the HR21's, but I've never had one.

WRT _your_ HR21-200, I simply don't believe that it has "been very responsive for some time." Maybe you don't use it much. Or maybe you expect slow response and missed keypresses. Or maybe (and this is my guess) you're simply stark raving crazy in love with DirecTV.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Movieman said:


> I agree. I just can see from the posts that the complaints are more of *when is the new hardware coming already* rather than a NR that will work...


Those who have stopped wishing for a new NR are undoubtedly responding realistically to what we've all seen lately: Each NR is slower than the previous one, and new features are accompanied by new bugs (and old ones returning).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Syzygy said:


> WRT _your_ HR21-200, I simply don't believe that it has "been very responsive for some time." Maybe you don't use it much. Or maybe you expect slow response and missed keypresses. *Or maybe (and this is my guess) you're simply stark raving crazy in love with DirecTV*.


That's just a lame statement...and its not your first.

Sorry to disappoint...but the HR21-200 is one of my two main units, located in my Home Theater...today its getting 10+ hours of use alone.

It is NOT as crisp as the HR20-700's here...but certainly still quite responsive, especially when being flipped between NFL Sunday Ticket games. 

The other reality is that every DVR box is not goint to be identical....rather more like similar.

Sorry your HR21 is not flying along to your liking. Hopefully the next firmware update helps out your situation so you are finally satisfied.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Movieman said:


> Which is why I stated in the other thread that many of you will be happy with a new piece of hardware rather than just more firmware updates. I hope that this DirectvTivo comes out soon enough for the rest. I dont think a firmware update is going to make most of you happy but I do hope.


You are correct because at this point i dont think firmware fixes will take care of it. if that was the issue then i would hope they could have fixed it by now. I have had an HR20-100 and now have a HR21-100. Both have been plagued by the issues of everyone else.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's just a lame statement...and its not your first...
> 
> Sorry your HR21 is not flying along to your liking. Hopefully the next firmware update helps out your situation so you are finally satisfied.


Thanks for your commiseration. But as to my "lame statements" -- I believe that any statement highly critical of DirecTV or its staunch defenders would be considered "lame" by you. I don't feel at all insulted by that normally insulting adjective, because I consider the source.

"... the HR21-200 is ... NOT as crisp..."??? Come on, you know that's a massive understatement.

(Notice how I've refrained from using the "fanboy" appellation? I really don't know why those who use that term get brickbats thrown at them. Sometimes it fits.)


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The other reality is that every DVR box is not goint to be identical....rather more like similar...


I gave that statement some thought. Please explain what you mean.

Does the hardware vary across the HR21-200 assembly line? Or are the tolerances on individual components so relaxed that those components can behave unpredictably? (So unpredictably that the software is "sort of crisp" on your HR21-200 and "slow as molasses" on mine?)


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

compnurd said:


> *You are correct because at this point i dont think firmware fixes will take care of it. * if that was the issue then i would hope they could have fixed it by now. I have had an HR20-100 and now have a HR21-100. Both have been plagued by the issues of everyone else.


Although this agreement keeps getting made I personally dont think its correct. I participate in the CE as per my avatar and can tell you that the highlight is in correct.



Syzygy said:


> Thanks for your commiseration. But as to my "lame statements" -- I believe that any statement highly critical of DirecTV or its staunch defenders would be considered "lame" by you. I don't feel at all insulted by that normally insulting adjective, because I consider the source.
> 
> "... the HR21-200 is ... NOT as crisp..."??? Come on, you know that's a massive understatement.
> 
> (*Notice how I've refrained from using the "fanboy" appellation*? I really don't know why those who use that term get brickbats thrown at them. Sometimes it fits.)


And i would say at least thanks. I dont mind having a good discussion on good or bad. I have made my share of complaints but I will not accept that the majority of customers that we really dont represent are unhappy but we are still customers and need to be heard.

Lets keep the conversation civil or per the rules a moderate will end up closing this thread that might be of value to some. But I do continue to agree that most would prefer another STB (even if it also had issues) over any more firmware updates. Its about the feeling of a new product that i get the sense here.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Syzygy said:


> I gave that statement some thought. Please explain what you mean.
> 
> Does the hardware vary across the HR21-200 assembly line? Or are the tolerances on individual components so relaxed that those components can behave unpredictably? (So unpredictably that the software is sometimes "sort of crisp" and sometimes "slow as molasses"?)


OK....a good question indeed.

Thanks.

While all of the HR21 - xxx series units are fundamentally the same, their performance in one's home can still vary based on a long list of variables, including:

Dish installation quality and alignment
Cable installation quality, length, and integrity at all connections
Firmware version running at a given time on any unit
Existing % of hard drive storage use and available remaining space (this one only comes into play if things are getting pretty full)
Condition of a remote, as well as it batteries (some folks have reported defective remotes, for example)
Signal switch configuration (Zinwell multiswitch, SWM, SWMLNB, etc.)

Just to name some of the more common ones.

As a "real world" example....a personal friend has an HR21-200 just like mine, and is running the same firmware, yet his guide performance is different than mine. He has long 100' coax runs (mine are all under 60' to any touchpoint), a Zinwell multiswitch (I have an SWM8), an RC32 remote (mine is an RC64), and so on....

To get to the bottom line here...yes....additional improvements need to be made to provide everyone with consistent and "acceptable" performance - we both agree totally on that. 

The definition of "acceptable" is where all sorts of people might disagree.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Movieman said:


> ... I dont mind having a good discussion on good or bad. I have made my share of complaints but *I will not accept that the majority of customers that we really dont represent are unhappy but we are still customers and need to be heard*.
> 
> Lets keep the conversation civil or per the rules a moderate will end up closing this thread that might be of value to some. But I do continue to agree that most would prefer another STB (even if it also had issues) over any more firmware updates. Its about the feeling of a new product that i get the sense here.


Maybe I'm just dense, but I've read and re-read the highlighted sentence and I can't dope () out what it means. Please elucidate.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK....a good question indeed. Thanks.
> 
> As a "real world" example....a personal friend has an HR21-200 just like mine, and is running the same firmware, yet his guide performance is *different* than mine. He has long 100' coax runs (mine are all under 60' to any touchpoint), a Zinwell multiswitch (I have an SWM8), an RC32 remote (mine is an RC64), and so on....
> 
> ...


Hey, would ya please "tell it like it is?" Doesn't "different than mine" really mean "crappy?" 

That last line (about the definition of "acceptable") is obviously at the root of our disagreement. Exceeding sloth and persistent _buggery_* is a situation up with which I will not put.  (Although it seems I have to put up with it, for now.) I think you have a far greater tolerance than I have -- IMO, far greater than anyone _should_ have -- for misbehaving software.
__________________
* *buggery : *a combination of coding errors and intentional "screw you" features. It's my own definition. Inspired by DirecTV. Please hold your applause.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Syzygy said:


> Hey, would ya please "tell it like it is?" Doesn't "different than mine" really mean "crappy?"
> 
> That last line (about the definition of "acceptable") is obviously at the root of our disagreement. Exceeding sloth and persistent buggery is a situation up with which I will not put.  (Although it seems I have to put up with it, for now.) I think you have a far greater tolerance than I have -- IMO, far greater than anyone _should_ have -- for misbehaving software.


One man's crappy is another man's acceptable.

Those are purely *subjective* terms.

I gave you a list of just some of the environmental variables that can contribute to differences in viewing results and performance. Comparing those are substantitive.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Syzygy said:


> Maybe I'm just dense, but I've read and re-read the highlighted sentence and I can't dope () out what it means. Please elucidate.


Was typing way too fast. We dont represent the 18 million customers that Directv has. We represent a more _tech side_ but just as important because the non-tech customers tend to ask the rest of us for our opinion on different products and services. In other words, we are important but dont represent the the bulk of satellite or cable customers who are not looking for all the details of performance, speed, etc. Many do but most dont. Most customers change due to pricing and packages not equipment except for U-verse which is specifically marketing multiroom viewing before they sell anything else.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK....a good question indeed.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Don't show this post to the cable company guys. They will use it in their next ad, and my friends who have cable will start asking me why I want a science fair project on my roof.

A DBS "system" includes the remote, the cable and the dish. If the HR2x doesn't work with cable runs over 60 feet, with one of the standard remotes, or with a very common Zinwell multiswitch, it would seem it is poorly designed.

The HR2x should be able to self diagnose routine problems like signal strength, much like the POST (Power On Self Test) in a PC. Think of the savings in service calls.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nicholsen said:


> Don't show this post to the cable company guys. They will use it in their next ad, and my friends who have cable will start asking me why I want a science fair project on my roof.
> 
> A DBS "system" includes the remote, the cable and the dish. If the HR2x doesn't work with cable runs over 60 feet, with one of the standard remotes, or with a very common Zinwell multiswitch, it would seem it is poorly designed.
> 
> The HR2x should be able to self diagnose routine problems like signal strength, much like the POST (Power On Self Test) in a PC. Think of the savings in service calls.


You misread.

*DBS works with runs over 60 feet*, but depending on your configuration, multiswitch, etc....it _could_ run with different results....if its set up properly...it can run fine with lengths more than twice that.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

If you point is that the HR2Xs will run with a 100 foot cable run, but slowly, I think I can expect a razzing from my friends.


----------



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

I had is issues with my HD dvr being slow. I was using the Harmony 880 and switched to the harmony one and it is not slow anymore. Coincident? I don't know but am very happy now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nicholsen said:


> If you point is that the HR2Xs will run with a 100 foot cable run, but slowly, I think I can expect a razzing from my friends.


No...its not my point...nor was it ever....its *one* of a potential *combination* of factors....

Lets try something more simple.

Every environment can be different, and therefore, so can the results.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> .......While all of the HR21 - xxx series units are fundamentally the same, their performance in one's home can still vary based on a long list of variables, including:
> 
> Dish installation quality and alignment
> Cable installation quality, length, and integrity at all connections
> ...


Please explain how any of the above named items cause an Hr21-100 to respond so sloooooooooooooooooowly to the following: the entry of a 3 digit channel change from the remote control; the command to display the channel guide or list; and the slow display of the progress line on a fast forward or reverse? the Hr21-700 in the bedroom has no problems executing any of these remote control commands in a timely manner. Both units have the same software release 0x034c and dish (although the bedroom is over 50 ft from the dish).


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Movieman said:


> Which is why I stated in the other thread that many of you will be happy with a new piece of hardware rather than just more firmware updates. I hope that this DirectvTivo comes out soon enough for the rest. I dont think a firmware update is going to make most of you happy but I do hope.


I cannot wait for the new hardware, it's the last thing that will determine whether I stay with DirecTV after 7 years or not.

I cannot tell you how frustrating it is to push digits on the HR21 remote and have to wait wait wait. I'm an extremely impatient person as it is, the HR21 makes me want to take my 30 lb sledge hammer to it constantly.

When is everyone gonna admit it and say DirecTV used cheap hardware, cheap processors, and only cares about implementing NEW features that will draw NEW customers and create a higher revenue stream :money:

This is a publicly traded company people, they care about creating more revenue and getting that stock price up. Once they lock us in with 2 year commitments, they could care less if we think their HD DVRs are fast enough.



Syzygy said:


> Those who have stopped wishing for a new NR are undoubtedly responding realistically to what we've all seen lately: Each NR is slower than the previous one, and new features are accompanied by new bugs (and old ones returning).


Bingo!
This whole DVR situation is like a car, no matter what you do with a V4 engine, it's still gonna be a V4............ you'll never see the performance of a V8, cause the components are not there!

The hardware sucks and no matter what they do with "Firmware" updates, it's still going to suck. I'm just mad there isn't another option. I'd gladly pay for an alternative option with more disk space, perhaps a solid state drive, a faster processor, etc. But alas I don't have this option. It isn't available to me.

Sometimes I feel like ripping the HR21 apart and replacing the crappy processor with an aftermarket one. It's come to that point. I hope someone does this and posts it online so others can finally fix this issue, since DirecTV has let it drag on beyond acceptability.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I would think it is possible that if the DVR is having to apply a lot of error correction due to weak signal, it could be less responsive to remote commands because of heavy use of processing power.

I know for a fact when the hard drive was constantly grinding away in my HR20-700, playback was showing freezes and pixilation. It was fixed when I ran a surface scan per Doug's (or Tom's, not sure which) advice, and is now back to working perfectly.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

At times both of my HR20-700 units are pretty responsive. At times they're very slow. Recently pressing guide or playlist takes up to 8 seconds to open or close. Scrolling set to off on both units. Even my wife is asking why it takes soooo long.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> I would think it is possible that if the DVR is having to apply a lot of error correction due to weak signal, it could be less responsive to remote commands because of heavy use of processing power.


Ding Ding Ding....we have a winner!

Some people forget these are very similar to PCs inside.

Thanks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mark L said:


> The hardware sucks and no matter what they do with "Firmware" updates, it's still going to suck. I'm just mad there isn't another option. I'd gladly pay for an alternative option with more disk space, perhaps a solid state drive, a faster processor, etc. But alas I don't have this option. It isn't available to me.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like ripping the HR21 apart and replacing the crappy processor with an aftermarket one. It's come to that point. I hope someone does this and posts it online so others can finally fix this issue, since DirecTV has let it drag on beyond acceptability.


I wonder sometimes how many people actually have a solid idea as to what is inside these units.

The processor is very powerful, the other components comparible to many PCs out there. While its not a quad processor or something, its Pentium 4 caliber, which is still capable of running all the way up to Vista generation code (although Linux is the OS used).

The *firmware* directs the use of the components, including the video presentation, network interaction, audio reproduction, and other activities.

Think of it this way -- anyone run Vista prior to SP1 or SP2? If you did....it didn't matter if you had a quad processor...it was mollasses slow. With SP1 and SP2, the performance improved - it took over 18 months to get there.

Its amazing how folks reach for straws trying to first generalize statements, and then try to blame everything but the kitchen sink for things. 

Perhaps those of you with "insights" into the internal operations of the HD DVRs should "enlighten yourselves" by reading the *First Look *pieces that have been written on the HRx DVRs....they contain detailed information on the inner contents of those units.

Here's the link to the entire list of those...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=117744

Could be a real "eye opener"....


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm not sure it really matters why there are so many troubles with the HR boxes. All that really matters is that they fix them. The latest NR was a big step backwards. Hopefully they'll at least get back to where they were with previous NR very soon.

The HR22 is just as slow or slower now as it was the day mine were installed over a year ago. It is just as painful today to use the basic functions as the day mine were installed. I still can't reliably change channels by entering the channel number. I don't care if it is hardware, software or planet alignment - I'd just like DirecTV to fix these basic problems before I die of old age!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> I'm not sure it really matters why there are so many troubles with the HR boxes. All that really matters is that they fix them. The latest NR was a big step backwards. Hopefully they'll at least get back to where they were with previous NR very soon.
> 
> The HR22 is just as slow or slower now as it was the day mine were installed over a year ago. It is just as painful today to use the basic functions as the day mine were installed. I still can't reliably change channels by entering the channel number. *I don't care if it is hardware, software or planet alignment - I'd just like DirecTV to fix these basic problems* before I die of old age!


BINGO


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> All that really matters is that they fix them. The latest NR was a big step backwards. Hopefully they'll at least get back to where they were with previous NR very soon.


We are likely all in agreement with you on those points.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I hesitate to point out that a lot of people complained about the previous NR as well.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> [...] I don't care if it is hardware, software or planet alignment - I'd just like DirecTV to fix these basic problems before I die of old age!


That's the point that seems to elude the habitual apologists. No matter what they "know", the fact is that some % of folks who've been shelling out their hard-earned $$$ each month (some for years) are disappointed by HR2x performance that is below their expectations. Those folks are certainly entitled to vent (hopefully constructively), and telling them that "I don't know what your problem is... my set-up is working fine" is not only unhelpful, but likely to provoke even more negativity, which often causes these threads to spiral into non-constructive discourse.

Even advising unhappy users to "be patient, the software will get better" is ill-advised, IMO. While the poster may be convinced this is the truth, everyone's expectations of "better" are different. It's better to say nothing and let the next release speak for itself than to over-promise and under-deliver, especially when you're not writing the code yourself. Just my .02.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I hesitate to point out that a lot of people complained about the previous NR as well.


Thanks for pointing that out. That fact just makes the 34C NR look all the worse, since some DBSTalkers are saying they'd love to be able to go back to the previous NR, discarding the crippled DoublePlay feature in favor of a little more responsiveness (and fewer bugs).


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Steve said:


> ... the habitual apologists.


Great euphemism!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> Great euphemism!


Note that I exclude the mods from that description. Since they have a direct pipeline to engineering, their crystal balls are far less cloudy and their opinions carry a different weight, at least for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perhaps those of you with "insights" into the internal operations of the HD DVRs should "enlighten yourselves" by reading the *First Look *pieces that have been written on the HRx DVRs....they contain detailed information on the inner contents of those units.
> 
> Here's the link to the entire list of those...
> 
> ...


Be sure to direct them to read the First Look at the 23-700. That one's actually so bad, it's funny. Made all those rosy comments and I finally get one and, like so many other people have posted, it stunk and went back to D*. And at least one Moderator has admitted that.

Rich


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> At times both of my HR20-700 units are pretty responsive. At times they're very slow. Recently pressing guide or playlist takes up to 8 seconds to open or close. Scrolling set to off on both units. Even my wife is asking why it takes soooo long.


Yep, my wife is starting to really complain about the sluggishness too. It's going to be hard to convince her that we should stay with DirecTV once our contract runs out.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's what I'd do if I had a HR2x-xxx for x amount of time that was soooo slowwwwww:
I'd find a different model! Either by Ebay (after checking all ID #s) or an authorized online dealer. You could even play CSR roulette, pretend to jump through their hoops, & tell them you can't even power it on so please send a replacement. It'll be a crap shoot on what you'll get, but it might pay off. IMO, it's silly to be unhappy for "years," as some here have said, with a product so replaceable.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I think having these discussions is great. On both sides. The good experience are just as important so that Directv knows what they are doing right. The bad experiences so they know what to fix. Im not Directv so I can only offer by DVR's every week to sacrifice to bring a little joy to the rest. . But I think anyone that can honestly say that its been years with a bad dvr (being speed and performance) needs to take another direction rather than just waiting for updates. Maybe calling a CSR for a replacement unit. We also have different ranges of what we call satisfactory performance. Some of us want these STB's to respond at the speed of thought others simply want channel entry to work. The key is here is that firmware is being worked out. Whether or not it makes anyone happy is yet to be determined. Im glad that another NR will be available soon as that is the duty of any company to continuously improve service. 

On wonder though, how many if any ever noticed these issues until the started reading and learning what these receivers good do? I for one only started learning and appreciating more service even more after I found these forums.

Also think about this situation this way. How many companies would be willing to give you firmware updates to fix an issue rather than ask you to pay for another piece of hardware? (not defending the issue just stating something positive for what we pay every month)


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Here's what I'd do if I had a HR2x-xxx for x amount of time that was soooo slowwwwww:
> I'd find a different model! Either by Ebay (after checking all ID #s) or an authorized online dealer. You could even play CSR roulette, pretend to jump through their hoops, & tell them you can't even power it on so please send a replacement. It'll be a crap shoot on what you'll get, but it might pay off. IMO, it's silly to be unhappy for "years," as some here have said, with a product so replaceable.


We are awaiting delivery of our TiVo superboxes in 2010.  (Knock on wood.) In the meantime, I use my HR10-250 for about 75% of series viewing (HD OTA.)

I hope that the HR2x faithful get the option of an HR superbox of their own in 2010 as well. You guys have earned it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Movieman said:


> On wonder though, how many if any ever noticed these issues until the started reading and learning what these receivers good do? I for one only started learning and appreciating more service even more after I found these forums.


I found this forum rooting around for help with my HR20-700s in early '07. I deliberately looked for just this forum. Perhaps there are other forums that replicate this forum, but it's the first one I found where someone actually knew something that was useful. I had issues that neither D* or I could solve and got my HRs running well by the spring of '08. All I know about these things is because of this forum. I'm not alone, I'm sure.



> Also think about this situation this way. How many companies would be willing to give you firmware updates to fix an issue rather than ask you to pay for another piece of hardware? (not defending the issue just stating something positive for what we pay every month)


Sony, Panasonic, HP, Brother, Microsoft, Seagate, need I go on? You'd be better off looking for companies that don't.

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Movieman said:


> ... anyone that can honestly say that its been years with a bad dvr (speed and performance) needs to take another direction rather than just waiting for updates. Maybe calling a CSR for a replacement unit.


I'm not expecting much more than a little relief from software updates. And a replacement unit might be even worse. I'm waiting for the MPEG-4 TiVo to arrive in 2010, as are many others.


> How many companies would be willing to give you firmware updates to fix an issue rather than ask you to pay for another piece of hardware?


I think all DVRs get updates periodically (except for obsolescent ones like ReplayTV, Ultimate TV, or my HR10-250). BTW, *firm*ware is burned into a chip semi-permanently, while *soft*ware is loaded onto a disk and from there into ordinary memory.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I found this forum rooting around for help with my HR20-700s in early '07. I deliberately looked for just this forum. *Perhaps there are other forums* that replicate this forum, but it's the first one I found where someone actually knew something that was useful. I had issues that neither D* or I could solve and got my HRs running well by the spring of '08. All I know about these things is because of this forum. I'm not alone, I'm sure.


There are other forums (notably AVScience), but this is *the* forum for knowledge about and help for DirecTV receivers and DVRs.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nicholsen said:


> We are awaiting delivery of our TiVo superboxes in 2010.  (Knock on wood.) In the meantime, I use my HR10-250 for about 75% of series viewing (HD OTA.)
> 
> I hope that the HR2x faithful get the option of an HR superbox of their own in 2010 as well. You guys have earned it.





Syzygy said:


> I'm not expecting much more than a little relief from software updates. And a replacement unit might be even worse. I'm waiting for the MPEG-4 TiVo to arrive in 2010, as are many others.


I hope Tivo calms those who are unhappy. I don't hate or love Tivo, but I feel bad because I know I'll laugh on the inside if Tivo has it's issues.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I hope Tivo calms those who are unhappy. I don't hate or love Tivo, but I feel bad because I know I'll laugh on the inside if Tivo has it's issues.


And the price?

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> And the price?
> 
> Rich


Yeah, that too! It'll be funny if it cost $999 + Tivo fees.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I hope Tivo calms those who are unhappy. I don't hate or love Tivo, but I feel bad because I know I'll laugh on the inside if Tivo has it's issues.


I hear you. :lol:

I guess the ultimate irony will be if the TiVo "superbox" is really just an HR3x, which runs both software systems!

Trust me, I am sure the new TiVo will have issues when it is released. I am hoping they "get it right" soon thereafter. On of the great things about my HR10-250 is that the code is frozen! No new features, but no new bugs either. The basic stuff all just works great.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> There are other forums (notably AVScience), but this is *the* forum for knowledge about and help for DirecTV receivers and DVRs.


I joined AVS before I joined this forum. I was directed here by someone on the AVS forum.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> I'm not expecting much more than a little relief from software updates. And a replacement unit might be even worse. I'm waiting for the MPEG-4 TiVo to arrive in 2010, as are many others.
> 
> I think all DVRs get updates periodically (except for obsolescent ones like ReplayTV, Ultimate TV, or my HR10-250). BTW, *firm*ware is burned into a chip semi-permanently, while *soft*ware is loaded onto a disk and from there into ordinary memory.


You are correct. The HR20's firmware is downloaded from satellite in a compressed form then checked for consistency and finally loaded into flash memory. I'm like you, I think of firmware as something put onto EPROM, but I recall being told by my engineer friends that code transferred onto flash memory also qualifies.

Of course that could just be my wetware malfunctioning.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah, that too! It'll be funny if it cost $999 + Tivo fees.


D* might lease them, too. If they are just sold, I'd think between $400 and $500. I'd also expect the monthly fees to be the same for each platform.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's keep the TiVo discussion in the other thread designed for that, thanks.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Nicholsen said:


> ... One of the great things about my HR10-250 is that the code is frozen! No new features, but no new bugs either. The basic stuff all just works great.


Except for that bug that forgets your position if you've paused within 5 minutes of the end (of either a recording or the live buffer). And the bug that makes FFx1 pause sometimes, after which the screen may go black until you press another trick play button. Maybe DirecTV prevented TiVo from updating the HR10 back when Rupert Murdoch was "the decider." 

(Sorry, Stuart. I posted these two tidbits just to let you guys see that I'm an equal-opportunity complainer.)


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply to the question. My installer is the one that referred me to this site. As for the topic, I too understand that the complaint is simple. Maybe a DVR that is simple with no options and then the DVR series for the rest of us. Kind of like how they make some of these gaming systems and cell phones.


----------



## mitgrad (Nov 6, 2007)

Just to add a couple more data points:

I have two HR20 boxes and one HR22 box in the house. All three started having severe issues with the latest firmware push. One HR20 got so slow that it needed an RBR. The other HR20 (which I hadn't turned on in about a week) was locked up at a pixellated screen (had to RBR). The HR22 is the real problem. It starts to grind to a standstill after about 3 days of use. I've RBR'd it about 4 times now (5th time will be tonight...after it finishes HOPEFULLY recording tonight's shows...). Two of the DVRs have constantly had the issue where the system misses channel changes on the remote control. They've also had the issue where the HDD is constantly cranking. Hmm...could all three be related?

It's been two long years since I got the first HR up and running in our home. At what point will this series of DVRs stop feeling like something that's still in beta? How can a company as large as Directv keep allowing such poor quality control of their firmware releases? Does Directv even have a Test department? Seriously...does Directv have some measure of internal validation...something beyond "Does it still power up after you flash?"...or does their test team solely consist of *us*? I'm not asking this to be mean or just stir something up...It really does feel like a lot of these releases leave Directv without someone other than the developers having looked at them. It must kill the developers to see their product to go out the door so woefully untested that one given release (like 0x34c) takes them one step forward and ten steps back.

After two years of having the HR series in our house, I feel so beaten down and defeated. All I really want is to watch and record TV. At this point, I don't care about OnDemand, MediaShare, TvMail, or even DLB. All I want it to do is let me record and watch TV. After three (?) years invested in the HR series, why has it been so difficult for Directv to accomplish this?


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

mitgrad said:


> Just to add a couple more data points:
> 
> I have two HR20 boxes and one HR22 box in the house. All three started having severe issues with the latest firmware push. One HR20 got so slow that it needed an RBR. The other HR20 (which I hadn't turned on in about a week) was locked up at a pixellated screen (had to RBR). The HR22 is the real problem. It starts to grind to a standstill after about 3 days of use. I've RBR'd it about 4 times now (5th time will be tonight...after it finishes HOPEFULLY recording tonight's shows...). Two of the DVRs have constantly had the issue where the system misses channel changes on the remote control. They've also had the issue where the HDD is constantly cranking. Hmm...could all three be related?
> 
> ...


Almost all the firmware goes through testing and retesting but as you can see things can be missed. Its why testing continues so that every NR will be the best possible with minimal hiccups. Unfortunately, this particular NR got everyones attention. Its a strong hope that the next NR will correct if not alleviate some of the issues. If not to fix everything but to do what one poster on here mentioned and that is to bring it back to maybe what was before this latest NR where some have described it as tolerable.


----------



## dre2112 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had an R15 DVR (non HD). Why is that one so much faster than the the HD DVRs? Can't they just run the same software and add a few extra options for the HD component without it being slow as molasses?


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

Last night I was watching Fox News and I wanted to change the channel to check how the baseball game was going. The HR21 would not allow me to enter 247 to change to TBS. It would only see the 2 and change to channel 2. I gave up after a few minutes and had to go to the guide and go to TBS 247 from there to change the channel to 247. This is just one example of how the HR21's are performing lately and it is unacceptable. I hope this message gets to the D engineers.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I wonder sometimes how many people actually have a solid idea as to what is inside these units.


The bulk of the processing in these machines is handled by special purpose processors as opposed to a strong central processor as you suggest. IIRC, the "CPU" part of the chipset in this case is clocked at around 400MHz; the lower end of Pentium 2 class performance.

It is good that you should wonder.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm like you, I think of firmware as something put onto EPROM, but I recall being told by my engineer friends that code transferred onto flash memory also qualifies.


It may help to think of Flash as a special case of EEPROM.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

bearcat250 said:


> ... The HR21 would not allow me to enter 247 to change to TBS. It would only see the 2 and change to channel 2. I gave up after a few minutes and had to go to the guide and go to TBS 247 from there to change the channel to 247...


I suppose you tried slowing your fingers down to match the (degraded) capability of the HR21? That usually works for me. In general, I have to press a series of buttons slowly and very deliberately to have any chance of them all being recognized.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Syzygy said:


> I suppose you tried slowing your fingers down to match the (degraded) capability of the HR21? That usually works for me. In general, I have to press a series of buttons slowly and very deliberately to have any chance of them all being recognized.


Its not just the HR21. I keep hearing how wonderful the HR20-700s are. I will tell you, although I have no issue with the speed of moving through the menu and guide, the HR20-700 has the same keybounce issues I've seen reported with others.

For example, type in 206 and it first tries to change to channel 2, then the 06 finally registers and it tries to change to channel 06. This is especially bad when turning on DLB or when the DVR first "wakes up" in the morning.

It is not a matter of weak batteries or some of the other excuses I've seen. All three numbers do finally get registered, but as channel 2 and then channel 06, not 206 as it should be.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

One suggestion that's worked for me is pressing {INFO} before changing channels. This seems to improve performance when pushing channel numbers. I don't know why.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> One suggestion that's worked for me is pressing {INFO} before changing channels. This seems to improve performance when pushing channel numbers. I don't know why.


Excellent tip. Just tried it on 631 and I actually went to YES on the first shot, instead of NY63, our local Korean channel!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> IIRC, the "CPU" part of the chipset in this case is clocked at around 400MHz; the lower end of Pentium 2 class performance.


I was recently reminded in another thread that it's actually a 300Mhz CPU, equivalent in speed to the Pentium chip released in 1999. As you point out, tho, MPEG decoding, which is probably the most CPU intensive task the HR2x needs to do, is off-loaded from the CPU and handled by a dedicated co-processor. It's a physically separate chip from the CPU in the HR20, and a virtually separate chip in the HR21/22/23's.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> One suggestion that's worked for me is pressing {INFO} before changing channels. This seems to improve performance when pushing channel numbers. I don't know why.


I just tried pressing Info first & then entering the channel # & it did work much better. Possibly because it doesn't have to pull up the banner screen at the same time as it enters the first number? Although on interactive channels like 701, it still had some problems. On those channels pressing Exit (to disable the interactive feature) then Info seemed to help.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

raott said:


> Its not just the HR21...........
> 
> For example, type in 206 and it first tries to change to channel 2, then the 06finally registers and it tries to change to channel 06. This is especially bad when turning on DLB or when the DVR first "wakes up" in the morning.
> 
> It is not a matter of weak batteries or some of the other excuses I've seen. All three numbers do finally get registered, but as channel 2 and then channel 06, not 206 as it should be.


Thank you, thank you! This is the same problem I have tried repeatedly to explain in my posts. You are the first to acknowledge the exact same issue I have with my Hr21-100. My Hr21-700 is not affected. The difference between my two Hr models, is the 100 model is networked and the 700 is not. Somehow I bet the network interface is the culprit and not the dvr model. The problem has occurred for me in the last 3 releases.

This is what makes this a great forum!


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

Syzygy said:


> I suppose you tried slowing your fingers down to match the (degraded) capability of the HR21? That usually works for me. In general, I have to press a series of buttons slowly and very deliberately to have any chance of them all being recognized.


If I go slow it would change to the channel number of the first digit I press (channel 2) then it would change to the channel number of the second digit (channel 4). I would have to use quick tune to go back to Fox News.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

I have a tip for that too:

- put remote down.
- get up from couch & walk over to dvr.
- change channel on faceplate of dvr.
- go back to couch.
- pick up remote....just because.

Works great. 

*Of course going from channel 244 to 707-1 takes awhile.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

dcowboy7 said:


> I have a tip for that too...


Totally unfunny. :nono2: And your sarcastic "tip" probably wouldn't work for bearcat250. I have a hunch that his box would be just as slow to react to front-panel entries.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

dcowboy7 said:


> I have a tip for that too:
> 
> - put remote down.
> - get up from couch & walk over to dvr.
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> One suggestion that's worked for me is pressing {INFO} before changing channels. This seems to improve performance when pushing channel numbers. I don't know why.


Ive got a Pronto, and I couldn't get the channels (macros} to work consistently for almost a year on my HR22-100. Your tip has solved the problem, so that I can add info to the macros. Like somebody says, I hope somebody at Directv takes notes and gets it fixed.

Thank You Bob H.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Nicholsen said:


> We are awaiting delivery of our TiVo superboxes in 2010.  (Knock on wood.) In the meantime, I use my HR10-250 for about 75% of series viewing (HD OTA.)
> 
> I hope that the HR2x faithful get the option of an HR superbox of their own in 2010 as well. You guys have earned it.


Cannot wait for the Tivo

Their ad slogan should be "Tivo, It just works!" :lol:



bearcat250 said:


> Last night I was watching Fox News and I wanted to change the channel to check how the baseball game was going. The HR21 would not allow me to enter 247 to change to TBS. It would only see the 2 and change to channel 2. I gave up after a few minutes and had to go to the guide and go to TBS 247 from there to change the channel to 247. This is just one example of how the HR21's are performing lately and it is unacceptable. I hope this message gets to the D engineers.


Exactly! Sluggish guide response, 2-0-6 turns into 20 "channel unavailable"



raott said:


> Its not just the HR21. I keep hearing how wonderful the HR20-700s are. I will tell you, although I have no issue with the speed of moving through the menu and guide, the HR20-700 has the same keybounce issues I've seen reported with others.
> 
> For example, type in 206 and it first tries to change to channel 2, then the 06 finally registers and it tries to change to channel 06. This is especially bad when turning on DLB or when the DVR first "wakes up" in the morning.
> 
> It is not a matter of weak batteries or some of the other excuses I've seen. All three numbers do finally get registered, but as channel 2 and then channel 06, not 206 as it should be.


I will admit, my HR20 is lightning speed compared to my HR21, but the SD Tivos still run circles around the HRs



Stuart Sweet said:


> One suggestion that's worked for me is pressing {INFO} before changing channels. This seems to improve performance when pushing channel numbers. I don't know why.


Wow, that did work! Thanks



RACJ2 said:


> I just tried pressing Info first & then entering the channel # & it did work much better. Possibly because it doesn't have to pull up the banner screen at the same time as it enters the first number? Although on interactive channels like 701, it still had some problems. On those channels pressing Exit (to disable the interactive feature) then Info seemed to help.


Here's my question:

Why does the guide banner have to show up everytime after a channel change? That is one thing I cannot stand! I know what channel I'm going to, there is no need for the banner to come up again. It doesn't do it on my DirecTivos at all!

If I go to ESPN 206, I just want the channel to change and that's it. The guide banner just slows things down once again. I severely hope they take this feature off in a future update. Perhaps a "no channel banner" option, it'd make me so happy.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I noticed teh INFO trick wors as well. It must "wake up" the reciever and interrupt some background process so it can start responding or something.


----------



## itguy05 (Oct 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> The bulk of the processing in these machines is handled by special purpose processors as opposed to a strong central processor as you suggest. IIRC, the "CPU" part of the chipset in this case is clocked at around 400MHz; the lower end of Pentium 2 class performance.


Mhz does not equal performance - RISC is much more efficient than, say CISC and often performs at a 1.5-2x higher level than its Mhz would suggest.

For example, the PowerPC G3/G4 at, say 800 Mhz were often as fast as a Pentium 4 at 1.6Ghz.

And I can't imagine shuffling 1920x1080 on something pretty static takes that long.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

itguy05 said:


> Mhz does not equal performance - RISC is much more efficient than, say CISC and often performs at a 1.5-2x higher level than its Mhz would suggest.
> 
> For example, the PowerPC G3/G4 at, say 800 Mhz were often as fast as a Pentium 4 at 1.6Ghz.
> 
> And I can't imagine shuffling 1920x1080 on something pretty static takes that long.


Microprocessors today are RISC/CISC hybrids. Some are more RISC than CISC and vice versa. And a 1 MHz part will run slower than a 1 GHz part, so it is at least some indicator of performance.

That has nothing to do with this topic -- I don't believe there is a real microprocessor in the DVR. Designs like this are either:

1. One microprocessor running the show with one or more FPGAs doing the grunt work.

2. One or more FPGAs that have virual processors in them. One or two virtual processors run the show, the others do the grunt work. These virtual processors are always way slower than a real one.

I've had much more success with option #1 than option #2. But we'd have to compare the chips used in various DVRs to see if D* short-changed themselves in hardware, and that would be very difficult.

One thing's for sure -- with this many people having problems, the DVR is simply not fast enough.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Mark L said:


> Cannot wait for the Tivo. Their ad slogan should be "Tivo, It just works!" :lol:
> ...
> Why does the guide banner have to show up everytime after a channel change? That is one thing I cannot stand! I know what channel I'm going to, there is no need for the banner to come up again. It doesn't do it on my DirecTivos at all!


Can't wait? Me too. "It just works," sure, but Dish DVRs just work, too -- at long last. 

I'm replying because "It doesn't do it on my DirecTivos" sounded wrong. To check, I changed channels a few times on my HR10-250, and sure enough, the banner popped up as soon as I entered the first digit -- as I remembered, and just as the HR2x boxes do (except, of course, for the big delay the HR2x always imposes before any response).


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> Can't wait? Me too. "It just works," sure, but Dish DVRs just work, too -- at long last.
> 
> I'm replying because "It doesn't do it on my DirecTivos" sounded wrong. To check, I changed channels a few times on my HR10-250, and sure enough, the banner popped up as soon as I entered the first digit -- as I remembered, and just as the HR2x boxes do (except, of course, for the big delay the HR2x always imposes before any response).


Let me rephrase, I was talking about when the channel actually changes.

So if I put 2 0 6 for ESPN, yes the banner will come up at first, but once the channel changes, the banner doesn't show up again, it just goes straight to the program.

Whereas, with the HR20,21,22s........... the banner comes up both times.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Whenever I let someone try out my HR21-200 remote who is looking at getting DirecTV none ever do because they say how slow the guide and channel selection is. I heard this from someone looking at my DVR today. I tell them that it has improved greatly over the last couple of years.


----------



## Beckzilla (Oct 29, 2007)

Mark Walters said:


> I know I'm new here. I love this website -- been reading it for a couple years and finally decided to sign up so I could post. I'm a big Directv fan -- over 10 years been a loyal customer but I have to vent some frustration over the speeds of these HD DVR's.
> 
> Please explain why I press the guide button and it takes sometimes up to 10 seconds to display. Then when I decide I want to put in a channel number it sometimes doesn't take it or forgets the 2nd out of the 3 digits I pressed. I keep getting that similar sounding TIVO error boink. I don't typically complain, but why is this an issue?
> 
> ...


 I too am having these exact same symptoms and it is by far the biggest annoyance I have with DTV. This has been going on for a long time and remote response is pitiful. Have HR22-100.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It will be interesting to see when those really seeing a speed issue get 0x0368. The speed is being reported as a big update.


----------



## Beckzilla (Oct 29, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> This is the number one thing that I absolutely cannot stand with this box. SIMPLE CHANNEL CHANGES. For all that they wanna cram into this box featurewise, they need to take a step BACK and remember that this box still needs to be able to do the BASIC stuff like change channel PROPERLY and RELIABLY.
> 
> I have been complaining about this for a LONG time, but it seems they either can't figure out how to fix it or just don't wanna be bothered. Pressing channel numbers on the remote is a pure crap shoot at times as to whether the box will actually either recognize that I even pressed a button, or take it's sweet time in realizing I did and when it finally feels like displaying the digit I pressed, it's too late to press another because the delay between button presses is over and it thinks I'm done entering numbers, or better yet I've repressed the number thinking it missed it so I get two of the same digit entered.
> 
> They flat out really need to fix this issue.


I am having this same problem and it is maddening!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

I've been a D customer for 9 1/2 years and never had a reason to call and complain about my D service, but I'm about ready. My question is, would it be worth a call to complain about the sloooooooooow remote respone that a lot of us have experienced in the past few weeks?


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

bearcat250 said:


> I've been a D customer for 9 1/2 years and never had a reason to call and complain about my D service, but I'm about ready. My question is, would it be worth a call to complain about the sloooooooooow remote respone that a lot of us have experienced in the past few weeks?


I would see if this new firmware that is being sent out to everyone makes a difference. If you still are not happy with the performance then it wont hurt to call.


----------



## TimoHT (Oct 6, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> It will be interesting to see when those really seeing a speed issue get 0x0368. The speed is being reported as a big update.


I got the 368 update 2 nights ago. I see a MAJOR speed improvement in all menus and the Guide.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TimoHT said:


> I got the 368 update 2 nights ago. I see a MAJOR speed improvement in all menus and the Guide.


CE or NR?

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> CE or NR?
> 
> Rich


0368 is the latest National Release being pushed out, and it started 2 days ago. As always....rollout is staggered.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bearcat250 said:


> I've been a D customer for 9 1/2 years and never had a reason to call and complain about my D service, but I'm about ready. My question is, would it be worth a call to complain about the sloooooooooow remote respone that a lot of us have experienced in the past few weeks?


Not going to get help from D*. They'll try, if you let them, but all they'll succeed in doing is getting your programs erased. What model of HR do you have?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 0368 is the latest National Release being pushed out, and it started 2 days ago. As always....rollout is staggered.


Great! I have all my HRs stabilized and have absolutely no speed problems with any of them. Anything else to look for?

God, I dread these things. Even tho I know that very few NRs actually cause problems, I still dread them.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Great! I have all my HRs stabilized and have absolutely no speed problems with any of them. Anything else to look for?
> 
> God, I dread these things. Even tho I know that very few NRs actually cause problems, I still dread them.
> 
> Rich


Basically a tweaked version of what you have now, but "pepped up".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Great! I have all my HRs stabilized and have absolutely no speed problems with any of them. Anything else to look for?
> 
> God, I dread these things. Even tho I know that very few NRs actually cause problems, I still dread them.
> 
> Rich


Not to worry Rich - 0368 doesn't solve everything in everyone's list of "things", but it has been repeatedly been reported to improve stability, speed, and clean up those nasty "under the hood" thingys. 

It would appear that the intent is to have a nicer clean version out to everyone, so they can move forward on any potential "new thingys" thereafter....just speculating.


----------



## TimoHT (Oct 6, 2008)

rich584 said:


> CE or NR?
> 
> Rich


NR

--- Tim


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Basically a tweaked version of what you have now, but "pepped up".


Hope it's gentle with my HRs.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not to worry Rich - 0368 doesn't solve everything in everyone's list of "things", but it has been repeatedly been reported to improve stability, speed, and clean up those nasty "under the hood" thingys.
> 
> It would appear that the intent is to have a nicer clean version out to everyone, so they can move forward on any potential "new thingys" thereafter....just speculating.


I hope they run out of ideas for "new thingees" soon. What really surprised me about the present NR is that I only experienced problems with the 20-700s, my three 21-700s and one 21-200 had no problems at all.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TimoHT said:


> NR
> 
> --- Tim


West to East again, huh? I gotta check if there's discussion thread about that going on now.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> West to East again, huh? I gotta check if there's discussion thread about that going on now.
> 
> Rich


6000 in posts. :hurah:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> 6000 in posts. :hurah:


Never even noticed, I would have hit you with it. :lol:

Thanx,

Rich


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Not going to get help from D*. They'll try, if you let them, but all they'll succeed in doing is getting your programs erased. What model of HR do you have?
> 
> Rich


I have 2 HR-21's. If nothing else, maybe I'll get some free programming for my troubles.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bearcat250 said:


> I have 2 HR-21's. If nothing else, maybe I'll get some free programming for my troubles.


21-xxx?

Rich


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It would appear that the intent is to have a nicer clean version out to everyone, so they can move forward on any potential "new thingys" thereafter....just speculating.


Oh good. Because aside from the fact that they still haven't fixed the AUTOCORRECT ON PAUSE and FFx1 idiocy, and remote button presses are either ignored completely or just don't "show up" until you've started repeating your button presses (you enter "2-1-2" and nothing shows up on the screen for several seconds so you start the process again and end up on channel 221 or 122) and remote lag .. but they're going to continue to work on giving us new seldom used bells and whistles!

I'd just like to have .. after 3+ years of dealing with this boat anchor .. to have a DVR that displays an HD picture AND to perform BASIC DVR FUNCTIONS perfectly, every time! Is that too much to ask DirecTV?


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

rich584 said:


> 21-xxx?
> 
> Rich


HR21-100's


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

NFLnut said:


> Oh good. Because aside from the fact that they still haven't fixed the AUTOCORRECT ON PAUSE and FFx1 idiocy, and remote button presses are either ignored completely or just don't "show up" until you've started repeating your button presses (you enter "2-1-2" and nothing shows up on the screen for several seconds so you start the process again and end up on channel 221 or 122) and remote lag .. but they're going to continue to work on givingdealin us new seldom used bells and whistles!
> 
> I'd just like to have .. after 3+ years of dealing with this boat anchor .. to have a DVR that displays an HD picture AND to perform BASIC DVR FUNCTIONS perfectly, every time! *Is that too much to ask DirecTV?*


Its not too much to ask. Have you received the new NR? If not give it time. If so please report it in the Issues Thread as that is where Directv gets there info. No one on this board works for Directv.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Movieman said:


> Its not too much to ask. Have you received the new NR? If not give it time. If so please report it in the Issues Thread as that is where Directv gets there info. No one on this board works for Directv.


I haven't gotten the new release. I'm always at the tail end of the rollout. And I'm willing to wait and see. BUT .. DirecTV is well aware of the slow remote/slow response problem. They just apparently are ignoring getting BASIC DVR functions working perfectly because they would rather waste their resources on vaporware.

The new DirecTiVo can not get here soon enough! Those people know how to write DVR code. DirecTV? FAIL!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

NFLnut said:


> I'd just like to have .. after 3+ years of dealing with this boat anchor .. to have a DVR that displays an HD picture AND to perform BASIC DVR FUNCTIONS perfectly, every time! Is that too much to ask DirecTV?


_Perfectly every time._ I don't know, that's more than I have ever gotten from any electronic device I've ever owned, but I guess you can ask!


----------



## vicmeldrew (Aug 22, 2007)

NFLnut said:


> I haven't gotten the new release. I'm always at the tail end of the rollout. And I'm willing to wait and see. BUT .. DirecTV is well aware of the slow remote/slow response problem. They just apparently are ignoring getting BASIC DVR functions working perfectly because they would rather waste their resources on vaporware.
> 
> The new DirecTiVo can not get here soon enough! Those people know how to write DVR code. DirecTV? FAIL!


i have the new national release and my box still has the same problems this poster is reporting; lagging on channel inputs etc; i do not believe that these issuse are being addressed; also, somtimes my box is fast and at other times really slow, for example yesterday i was trying to back up for the 4 seconds and it didn't matter how many times i pressed the button...nothing; and then 5 minutes later it was perfect. sluggishness is an ongoing problem for a large number of owners and it should not be that big of a problem to isolate - i have the hr 23 for what it is worth.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

vicmeldrew said:


> i have the new national release and my box still has the same problems this poster is reporting; lagging on channel inputs etc; i do not believe that these issuse are being addressed; also, somtimes my box is fast and at other times really slow, for example yesterday i was trying to back up for the 4 seconds and it didn't matter how many times i pressed the button...nothing; and then 5 minutes later it was perfect. sluggishness is an ongoing problem for a large number of owners and it should not be that big of a problem to isolate - i have the hr 23 for what it is worth.


Are you sure you have the new software?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Are you sure you have the new software?


Yeah, I'd question this as well. There is a marked difference noted by many, mnay different people.


----------



## zero2dash (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I lurked a few minutes to see any new answers to this problem; our HR22-100 has been dog awful slow lately. (running 034c)

I'll be sure to force the update to see if I can grab this new one and hopefully that + the reset will kick out the bugs.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, I'd question this as well. There is a marked difference noted by many, mnay different people.


I just checked my HR23-700 which has had that problem with sluggish channel changing and now it is FINE!!! I have the latest software and I just tried it several times and it worked flawlessly.

Have you put new batteries in your remote lately? I found that low battery condition can cause subsequent button pushes not to work.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is nothing to be gained by trying to force an update. It will come to you when your receiver is authorized for it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> I just checked my HR23-700 which has had that problem with sluggish channel changing and now it is FINE!!! I have the latest software and I just tried it several times and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> Have you put new batteries in your remote lately? I found that low battery condition can cause subsequent button pushes not to work.


How did you get the new NR in Georgia already? Or are you using a CE?

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The rollouts are not strictly geographical any more. People all across the country could be getting the new version now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bearcat250 said:


> HR21-100's


Don't take this wrong, but I wouldn't have any HR that ended in 100 in my home. I've tried and failed with every 100 that I've had, even one that I bought. Don't buy into the myth that every HR is the equal of every other HR. That's just not true.

And with the problems I experienced with my brand new 23-700 that lasted about a month, none of the complaints I've been reading about them surprise me.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Rich, I really respect your experience when it comes to the -100 units. I do feel that I have to contrast that with the literally hundreds of thousands of Audiovox-manufactured DVRs in the field right now that are performing to customers' expectations. 

I only feel the need to mention this because you are so vigilant in mentioning your negative experiences.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with the -100s DVRs as they don't seem to have a good track record. I got the new NR a few days ago and it works great!!! 

Cleared up my problem with the remote being sluggish. I have still had the problem on occasion but I make sure I have direct line of sight.

In fact, it was so BAD that I had to hit the Guide Button to bring up the Guide and then I could enter the channel number without any pausing or whatever and then hit the Enter Button to select that channel. But that was my workaround until this latest NR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Rich, I really respect your experience when it comes to the -100 units. I do feel that I have to contrast that with the literally hundreds of thousands of Audiovox-manufactured DVRs in the field right now that are performing to customers' expectations.


I realize that some of them work. Personally, I have real doubts about hundreds of thousands of them working to customer's expectations. Even my trusty 20-700s aren't working to my expectations since the "DLB NR".



> I only feel the need to mention this because you are so vigilant in mentioning your negative experiences.


I've actually toned it down quite a bit lately. Believe me, if I had something good to say about them I would. I've mentioned several times how surprised I was with the 22-100 that I bought. For a couple weeks it worked perfectly, then went mildly berserk and was replaced by a 23-700 which lasted about as long. I've got nothing good to say about them either.

I read a recent post of yours where you said that your opinion was based on empirical experiences (or words to that effect, never seen the term used as you used it. Used to seeing "empirical data"). These experiences I've had with the 100s series are based on empirical data.

Most of the time, when I see someone having problems with a 100, I just skip over it. I realize that many members are tired of hearing my rants about the 100s.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> I agree with the -100s DVRs as they don't seem to have a good track record. I got the new NR a few days ago and it works great!!!
> 
> Cleared up my problem with the remote being sluggish. I have still had the problem on occasion but I make sure I have direct line of sight.
> 
> In fact, it was so BAD that I had to hit the Guide Button to bring up the Guide and then I could enter the channel number without any pausing or whatever and then hit the Enter Button to select that channel. But that was my workaround until this latest NR.


I gather you're talking about your 23? Mine got so bad it wouldn't answer any commands in RF or IR. Must have had a bad sensor in it. Just my luck.

Rich


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Sep 4, 2006)

I have 3 HD DVrs in my house. Dont know the model numbers off my head. 2 of them are silver and 1 is black. The black one is so slow right now I cant use it.

Watching the game and you fast forward and then when you hit the play button 10 seconds may go by before it stops the FF.

trying to record is impossible. Hit guide and 20 seconds may go by before it pops up. Enter numbers and 8 seconds goes by before I get any response.

the other 2 dvrs are working fine. This has started for 2-3 weeks.

This is unacceptable.


----------



## vicmeldrew (Aug 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, I'd question this as well. There is a marked difference noted by many, mnay different people.


i have the latest if the ce is the latest


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

vicmeldrew said:


> i have the latest if the ce is the latest


the NR is not the same as CE and your issues should be reported elsewhere.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Rich, I really respect your experience when it comes to the -100 units. I do feel that I have to contrast that with the literally hundreds of thousands of Audiovox-manufactured DVRs in the field right now that are performing to customers' expectations.
> 
> I only feel the need to mention this because you are so vigilant in mentioning your negative experiences.


What do you expect, he's a Yankee fan:lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bearcat250 said:


> What do you expect, he's a Yankee fan:lol:


And us Yankee fans are *still *enjoying our season. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, let's get back to topic.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Thanks, let's get back to topic.


Oops, I meant to say, "And us Yankee fans are *still *enjoying our season on our faster updated HR2x units."


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thats totally contrary to what *most* posters are saying - speed is improved & less problems since 34C went out.


I don't know were you get your info, but since 34C went out my HR23 is now about 30-40% slower in guide data and channel changes. My HR20-100 is still fast, but 34C was certainly not the speed boost that was touted by some.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> I don't know were you get your info, but since 34C went out my HR23 is now about 30-40% slower in guide data and channel changes. My HR20-100 is still fast, but 34C was certainly not the speed boost that was touted by some.


But 0x368 appears to be, so it's probably a good thing we're moving away from 0x34c then.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Thanks, let's get back to topic.


I'm sorry, I digressed. But it felt good, just like the faster remote response I'll have when 368 comes to my two HR21-100's.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dreadlk said:


> I don't know were you get your info, but since 34C went out my HR23 is now about 30-40% slower in guide data and channel changes. My HR20-100 is still fast, but 34C was certainly not the speed boost that was touted by some.


The speed boost was not reported on all models...in any case...a moot point, as 0368 was announced days ago as the next version being pushed out, and almost everyone reporting noticable speed improvements.


----------



## GeorgiaBill (Oct 18, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The rollouts are not strictly geographical any more. People all across the country could be getting the new version now.


I have all the usual 034C issues, and am not willing to pay for a product I cannot use (HR21-100). I can record but play back starts/stops/fails. Called today to terminate and got credit for a month. Hope I get 0368 within 30 days.

Glad to see some folks in Georgia are getting the NR. If this stabilizes, is there any way to block future releases? I think one email from D** mentioned patches on channel 1. Also this snippet "I have reviewed the software upgrades for your receiver, A new software upgrade has already been developed and is being downloaded in the Los Angeles local markets as of 10/27/09. I do not see the Eastern Time zone scheduled for this newer software version at this time."

Bill


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GeorgiaBill said:


> I have all the usual 034C issues, and am not willing to pay for a product I cannot use (HR21-100). I can record but play back starts/stops/fails. Called today to terminate and got credit for a month. Hope I get 0368 within 30 days.
> 
> Glad to see some folks in Georgia are getting the NR. If this stabilizes, is there any way to block future releases? I think one email from D** mentioned patches on channel 1. Also this snippet "I have reviewed the software upgrades for your receiver, A new software upgrade has already been developed and is being downloaded in the Los Angeles local markets as of 10/27/09. I do not see the Eastern Time zone scheduled for this newer software version at this time."
> 
> Bill


I got it in NJ yesterday, Bill. Enjoying your D* experience? 

You should have been here in late '06 and early '07.

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

GeorgiaBill said:


> I have all the usual 034C issues, and am not willing to pay for a product I cannot use (HR21-100). I can record but play back starts/stops/fails. Called today to terminate and got credit for a month. Hope I get 0368 within 30 days.
> 
> Glad to see some folks in Georgia are getting the NR. If this stabilizes, is there any way to block future releases? I think one email from D** mentioned patches on channel 1. Also this snippet "I have reviewed the software upgrades for your receiver, A new software upgrade has already been developed and is being downloaded in the Los Angeles local markets as of 10/27/09. I do not see the Eastern Time zone scheduled for this newer software version at this time."
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill, I'm not sure when the rest of the HR21-100s will get 0x368, but it should be within a few days (not weeks). The 0x368 rollout is almost complete. You will be much happier as is evidenced by many of the responses here.

As for blocking future releases .. No, there is no way to block a firmware update. It will happen when it happens.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm almost jealous! 

I had said that I would post an atta boy if and when D* got the speed right on the HRs and it looks like I left one upgrade too soon... 

Glad to see/hear that it went well.


----------



## GeorgiaBill (Oct 18, 2009)

rich584 said:


> I got it in NJ yesterday, Bill. Enjoying your D* experience?
> 
> You should have been here in late '06 and early '07.
> 
> Rich


I 'upgraded' from a very reliable, purchased TIVO system to leased HD in August of last year. D** describes me as a 'loyal' customer since 2001, but currently feel more like I'm endentured.

This forum at least gives me hope that I'll soon be back to operational software.

Thanks


----------



## GeorgiaBill (Oct 18, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Hi Bill, I'm not sure when the rest of the HR21-100s will get 0x368, but it should be within a few days (not weeks). The 0x368 rollout is almost complete. You will be much happier as is evidenced by many of the responses here.
> 
> As for blocking future releases .. No, there is no way to block a firmware update. It will happen when it happens.


Thanks, Doug. Days seem better than weeks. I'll check/hope every morning.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GeorgiaBill said:


> I 'upgraded' from a very reliable, purchased TIVO system to leased HD in August of last year. D** describes me as a 'loyal' customer since 2001, but currently feel more like I'm endentured.
> 
> This forum at least gives me hope that I'll soon be back to operational software.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, this forum has been a tremendous influence on my life with the HRs. I probably would have gone back to cable if I hadn't "discovered" this forum. People will tell you that the AVS forum, which I think owns "our" forum is full of information too. For the HRs, you can't beat this forum.

It is a rather steep learning curve compared to the TiVos, but once you get used to them, you'll find the HRs are a fine DVR. Well, for the most part. 

Rich


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

rich584 said:


> It is a rather steep learning curve compared to the TiVos


I disagree. I found the learning curve with Tivo to be about the same as the HR - they were were both pretty small. Even my wife, who is pretty non-techy, didn't have much of a problem when we got our HR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dbronstein said:


> I disagree. I found the learning curve with Tivo to be about the same as the HR - they were were both pretty small. Even my wife, who is pretty non-techy, didn't have much of a problem when we got our HR.


When did you get the first one? I didn't find much of a learning curve with the TiVo when switching from Ultimate TV DVRs, but in the fall of '06 and for over a year, well you'd just have to have lived thru it, with the HRs. My wife and son are both "techy", but they've both remarked how much easier the TiVos were to use.

Rich


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

OK I am confused here.... Is everyone saying they have faster response time with 368??!!

Mine slowed down considerably with 368. I have an HR20-700 and right now if I press GUIDE, its a 5-6 second delay. My speed was fine before thursday night.

Were all newer HR2Xs going much slower and in order to fix those they had to screw those of us with old HR20-700s??


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

christo76 said:


> OK I am confused here.... Is everyone saying they have faster response time with 368??!!
> 
> Mine slowed down considerably with 368. I have an HR20-700 and right now if I press GUIDE, its a 5-6 second delay. My speed was fine before thursday night.
> 
> Were all newer HR2Xs going much slower and in order to fix those they had to screw those of us with old HR20-700s??


*Most users *are reporting much faster menu/guide operation with 0368. That includes virtually all HR2x models.

One option to consider might be to reboot the unit.

Typically, that refreshes things, and you get the "full affect" of an update if it is not working on a specific device.

Try that, and let us know if it corrects things for you.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

Did the reset yesterday trying to see if that would bring a functioning TVapp.

Too bad they can't let me force a return to 34c


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

christo76 said:


> Did the reset yesterday trying to see if that would bring a functioning TVapp.
> 
> Too bad they can't let me force a return to 34c


034C was clearly reported by many folks as much slower in performance.

Not sure if you'll really want to go back there....


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

My spped didn't change at all with 34c. If anything I may have had more issues with the double response from the remote, but nothing slowed down.

Maybe I'll just call Directv just to get it noted. I think they will have to do Model specific versions if they can't fix everyones speed at the same time. I know at least a few others noted that their HR20-700 got slower, in the issues thread.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

christo76 said:


> My spped didn't change at all with 34c. If anything I may have had more issues with the double response from the remote, but nothing slowed down.
> 
> Maybe I'll just call Directv just to get it noted. I think they will have to do Model specific versions if they can't fix everyones speed at the same time. I know at least a few others noted that their HR20-700 got slower, in the issues thread.


Good idea.

There may be something else at work in your situation.

There was a pretty strong consensus that 0368 was noticably faster in operation of the guide, etc. than 34C...in fact, its one of the reasons they worked hard and fast to get 0368 pushed out.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

christo76 said:


> My spped didn't change at all with 34c. If anything I may have had more issues with the double response from the remote, but nothing slowed down.
> 
> Maybe I'll just call Directv just to get it noted. I think they will have to do Model specific versions if they can't fix everyones speed at the same time. I know at least a few others noted that their HR20-700 got slower, in the issues thread.


Stock drive or eSATA? Also, when pressing GUIDE, try it to see if it's slow, then exit and try it again. Is it slow the second time? How is the movement within the GUIDE? What channel are you on?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The First Time you bring up the Guide it is Slow because it is building it's cache but subsequent presses after that are Lightning Fast!!!

It has been slow the first time you press for quite some time and I have 2 HR20-700s.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> The First Time you bring up the Guide it is Slow because it is building it's cache but subsequent presses after that are Lightning Fast!!!
> 
> It has been slow the first time you press for quite some time and I have 2 HR20-700s.


I've noticed this, too. That initial guide press is a tad slower, but speeds up.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good idea.
> 
> There may be something else at work in your situation.
> 
> There was a pretty strong consensus that 0368 was noticably faster in operation of the guide, etc. than 34C...in fact, its one of the reasons they worked hard and fast to get 0368 pushed out.


I had no problems with speed before either of the last two NRs and the newest NR has had no positive or negative effect on speed. Same as it always was, fast. On all ten of my HRs.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> The First Time you bring up the Guide it is Slow because it is building it's cache but subsequent presses after that are Lightning Fast!!!
> 
> It has been slow the first time you press for quite some time and I have 2 HR20-700s.


I see this much more on the 21-700s than my 20-700s. After the initial Playlist is up, the speed is the same on all of my HRs. Kinda like warming up an old car.

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> ... Kinda like warming up an old car.


Actually, "kinda like" loading the code (from flash memory?) that's needed to display the Guide and respond to Guide-specific commands.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Don't take this wrong, but I wouldn't have any HR that ended in 100 in my home. I've tried and failed with every 100 that I've had, even one that I bought. Don't buy into the myth that every HR is the equal of every other HR. That's just not true.
> 
> And with the problems I experienced with my brand new 23-700 that lasted about a month, none of the complaints I've been reading about them surprise me.
> 
> Rich


I have to agree with you that the Hr 100's are different than the 700's, at least in my home. I have no problems with my Hr21-700, but my Hr21-100 has the slooooooooooooooooow problem among many others. In my case, I think the fact that the Hr21-100 is networked and the 700 is not is a contributing factor. I have not received the 386 update on my 100, but the 700 has it. The update has not changed the way my 700 operates.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

OK... I did a menu reset last night, and it didn't help... it was slow no matter how many times I hit guide.

I did a RBR today and it started out slow the first couple times I hit guide, but after the third time, guide was slow, but EXIT out of it was fast, ever since then, it has been fast.

Don't know why a Menu reset didn't do it, but the RBR did seem to fix it. Phew...I could not deal with it if it had kept up like that.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

got the new version and quickskip is noticeably faster, very acceptably so. For a minute I thought I was back working with my old ReplayTV DVR. hr21-700


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thats totally contrary to what *most* posters are saying - speed is improved & less problems since 34C went out.
> Yes...check that setting and try with scrolling turned off...see if that makes any different for you...





hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Most users *are reporting much faster menu/guide operation with 0368. That includes virtually all HR2x models.
> 
> One option to consider might be to reboot the unit.
> 
> ...


Rinse Repeat


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

beer_geek said:


> Rinse Repeat


:lol:....and yet.....:lol:....based on the same questions about 034c coming up....apparently.....a few folks had not known this....


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

Its back to being slow again.

Just got finished watching a recorded episode of Californication and its back to the 6 second delay.

I am not going to RBR every day.. this is ridiculous.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

christo76 said:


> Its back to being slow again.
> 
> Just got finished watching a recorded episode of Californication and its back to the 6 second delay.
> 
> I am not going to RBR every day.. this is ridiculous.


What do you mean by "6 second delay?"

Are you talking about bringing the guide up? What happens the second time you try it? Is moving about the guide slow?


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> What do you mean by "6 second delay?"
> 
> Are you talking about bringing the guide up? What happens the second time you try it? Is moving about the guide slow?


Press GUIDE... count to 5 or 6 and guide shows up on screen.
Once in the guide, it moves fast/normal.
Press EXIT, Guide immediately goes blank (blue), current shows stays in PIG, count to 5 or 6, Live tv goes back to full screen.

It will do this every time. It has the same reaction for LIST, as well as several functions in the MENU (I reported in issues that it occurred for MENU, but that was wrong, it brings up the MENU fast, but an Menu item which brings up a full screen display is delayed.)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

christo76 said:


> Press GUIDE... count to 5 or 6 and guide shows up on screen.
> Once in the guide, it moves fast/normal.
> Press EXIT, Guide immediately goes blank (blue), current shows stays in PIG, count to 5 or 6, Live tv goes back to full screen.
> 
> It will do this every time. It has the same reaction for LIST, as well as several functions in the MENU (I reported in issues that it occurred for MENU, but that was wrong, it brings up the MENU fast, but an Menu item which brings up a full screen display is delayed.)


Right now....that's the way it works.

It has to cache up guide data for a few seconds, so that when it comes up...its fast and shows alot of content without delay.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

Then why has it never done this prior to this version? And why is it caching every time and not just once. And then... why is it happening with LIST?

And you cannot tell me that everyones system SLOWER than this in 34c that they are raving about how fast this is.

Not too mention, why did it get faster for 1 day after a RBR only to go slow again. Cache issue shouldn't cause that, unless they really screwed up how the system creates/uses the cache in the latest release


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

christo76 said:


> Then why has it never done this prior to this version? And why is it caching every time and not just once. And then... why is it happening with LIST?
> 
> And you cannot tell me that everyones system SLOWER than this in 34c that they are raving about how fast this is.
> 
> Not too mention, why did it get faster for 1 day after a RBR only to go slow again. Cache issue shouldn't cause that, unless they really screwed up how the system creates/uses the cache in the latest release


The programming in 0368 in comparison to the previous verison 034c is likely significantly different, with perhaps a new approach taken to speed up the performance of the HD DVR overall.

0368 was also a rapid-replacement version, designed to get the main hiccups resolved from 34c.....so one woudl expect it to be a stepping stone to a final improvement to the issues you reference. The idea was to get this out first as a stable base version with fewer issues, and then move on.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The programming in 0368 in comparison to the previous verison 034c is likely significantly different, with perhaps a new approach taken to speed up the performance of the HD DVR overall.
> 
> 0368 was also a rapid-replacement version, designed to get the main hiccups resolved from 34c.....so one woudl expect it to be a stepping stone to a final improvement to the issues you reference. The idea was to get this out first as a stable base version with fewer issues, and then move on.


I realized this was a quick release, but I still don't buy the fact that the speed with which my guide comes up, is 'How it works now'.

If so then that would have been what people said right off. Instead I have been told that it should be like that the first time you press guide, then it should come up fast each subsequent time. Mine does not. I do hope the next version is out quick and fixes it, or I suppose I could hop back into the CE pool and see if the next version there fixes it.

But the way it is right now, is unacceptable, and having to RBR 1-2 times a day would be just as unacceptable.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

christo76 said:


> I realized this was a quick release, but I still don't buy the fact that the speed with which my guide comes up, is 'How it works now'.
> 
> If so then that would have been what people said right off. Instead I have been told that it should be like that the first time you press guide, then it should come up fast each subsequent time. Mine does not. I do hope the next version is out quick and fixes it, or I suppose I could hop back into the CE pool and see if the next version there fixes it.


Most folks have indicated it is much faster, based on the knowledge that it takes a few seconds to pull up the guide data in a cache. It does come up in about 1-2 seconds less the second consecutive time you access the guide - but keep in mind the guide data is subject to change....so yes....it has to be reloaded each time....like it nor not. Maybe it will be changed in a future release.


> But the way it is right now, is unacceptable, and having to RBR 1-2 times a day would be just as unacceptable.


Reboots should not be necessary....agree....not acceptable.

Have you run the diagnostics on the unit at all?

Perhaps something else in your setup/environment is at work to cause that....because it simply should not happen as you correctly stated.

In another thread....forgot which one....earlier today, another poster indicated they were getting reboots, and learned there was a faulty cable connector to the unit - *not* to say that's the source of your issues....but simply to point out alot of things can cause rogue behavior of equipment.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Christo76, how much available Recording Capacity do you have left? Some DVRs get extremely slow due to a Full Database which I also believe is not efficiently structured and cause sluggishness when it nears Full Capacity especially with eSATA External Drives.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I just tested guide bring up speed...2 seconds. I wonder why christo's is 6 seconds? My unit hasn't been reset since Friday at 1:30pm (power outage).


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I was wondering about available drive space also, or drive configuration.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

OK.. just RBRd and again, it is faster, for how long who knows. It does seem still slightly slower to bring up the guide than it used to be (used to be instant) but now I think its at the level HDTVfan claims everyone has it at.
It does exit instantly, which is nice.

To help clarify how long of a delay I was talking about, I will use some actual statement that were being spoken on TV at the time...

With delay, Peter Gammans on ESPN managed to say this entire statement between the time I pressed Guide and it coming on screen... "Cuz, ya know, I think everyone expects Cliffs Lee is gonna come out and throw another gem."

After the RBR he gets this statement out between pressing Guide and seeing guide...
"I think so because..." 
Actually it came up during 'because'

If it stayed like this I could deal with it. But with the long delay I question if it got the signal, but if I press it again it will come up with the category guide style, and once thats up, there is another delay before it goes back to the time listing.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

Drive is 50% free.

I have a laptop cooling fan sits on top of the HR20 and runs constantly to keep the temp down (currently reads 113 deg). Though I did that trying to fix the constant statc-like drops I got recording from OTA, and they are now back since the fall season started up again.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

christo76 said:


> Then why has it never done this prior to this version? And why is it caching every time and not just once. And then... why is it happening with LIST?
> 
> And you cannot tell me that everyones system SLOWER than this in 34c that they are raving about how fast this is.
> 
> Not too mention, why did it get faster for 1 day after a RBR only to go slow again. Cache issue shouldn't cause that, unless they really screwed up how the system creates/uses the cache in the latest release


As far as caching, remember that time moves forward, so the "current" GUIDE information won't be current after the next 1-30 minutes.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

christo76 said:


> OK.. just RBRd and again, it is faster, for how long who knows. It does seem still slightly slower to bring up the guide than it used to be (used to be instant) but now I think its at the level HDTVfan claims everyone has it at.
> It does exit instantly, which is nice.


This sounds like the way it's supposed to be and what most people are enjoying .. When you were seeing the delay before, what channel where you tuned to? It sounds like you were on ESPN, I wonder if the the ScoreGuide functionality might have been affecting this somehow.

Still, the usability after display should have been significantly better than before.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> As far as caching, remember that time moves forward, so the "current" GUIDE information won't be current after the next 1-30 minutes.


Yes, but it is erasing the entire cache and rebuilding it or just adding on the new info and erasing expired info.

Either way, its moot,because the delay is gone after an RBR, meaning it can't be cache driven. and if/when the delay returns it indicates some other issue caused by the update. (I can safely say that because the problem appeared the first time I used the system after the update)


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> This sounds like the way it's supposed to be and what most people are enjoying .. When you were seeing the delay before, what channel where you tuned to? It sounds like you were on ESPN, I wonder if the the ScoreGuide functionality might have been affecting this somehow.
> 
> Still, the usability after display should have been significantly better than before.


Channel didn't matter. I could be on OTA, Mpeg4, Mpeg2, VOD


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

When the delay comes back I will try to take a video of it and try to post it here to demonstrate, though I don't think that will help anymore than the Peter Gammons statements.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I may have missed it, how old is this unit?
it may be dieing and the new software attributes have brought it out into the open.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I know that twice my TiVo unit experienced sluggishness and was very slow and then the hard drive died due to bad sectors that it kept taking time to take out of service and replace with optional good sectors. That takes alot of time as far as a PC is concerned so you could have a dying hard drive.

And Yes when I would RBR it, it would speed up for a short period of time and then slow down again and stutter and pixellate, etc.

How OLD is that unit??? What model DVR is it?


----------



## hadji (Sep 30, 2006)

No more clicking hard drive chatter and significantly quicker guide and search. Now if D will just leave things B.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> I may have missed it, how old is this unit?
> it may be dieing and the new software attributes have brought it out into the open.


About as old as an HR20 can be, Aug/Sep '06. Original software 0xAC.

I don't think its the hardware dying, but if it is, then I think I will be done with Directv. Not gonna pay out for a new HDDVR if they killed this one. I'd rather upgrade my video card and get another OTA tuner for the PC and just deal with recording OTA.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you do need a new DVR, I'm sure they'll send you one for minimal cost if you extend your commitment.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok, 

To be fair, after all the continuous complaining from myself, I will finally give Kudos to the DirecTV engineering dept for a job well done with the latest firmware. 

My speeds are now tolerable and it's a total 180 from the previous firmware that was put out.

So thanks to you DirecTV, I'm now a happier person.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I know where your coming from - my roommate chucked the remote across the room the other day. He was just trying to enter in a channel number and it kept laggin out. My moto comcast box ran better than these. Why doesn't dtv put some decent hardware in these things? I would pay double for a fast box and my roommate prob triple. Throw a corei7 in there with a solid state drive.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sim-X said:


> Throw a corei7 in there with a solid state drive.


While this was the standard Pee Cee mentality prior to the advent of gaming cards with much more power than similarly priced CPUs, that processor alone would probably not be up to the tasks (decoding, decrypting, CG, overlay) and it would cost hundreds of dollars more than what they're using.

Doing stuff in software takes quite a bit more horsepower than doing it in hardware and nobody's going to sit still for a DVR that consumes many dozens of watts of power when in standby.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

harsh said:


> While this was the standard Pee Cee mentality prior to the advent of gaming cards with much more power than similarly priced CPUs, that processor alone would probably not be up to the tasks (decoding, decrypting, CG, overlay) and it would cost hundreds of dollars more than what they're using.
> 
> Doing stuff in software takes quite a bit more horsepower than doing it in hardware and nobody's going to sit still for a DVR that consumes many dozens of watts of power when in standby.


So what kinda hardware would u need in there 2 make it fly?


----------

